# [RP] Episode 1 - Final Ride to Hell



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

Nether-Void, a realm that exists in between the underworld and the mundane world, has been overwhelmed by monsters of the underworld, namely "Soul-Downers", and they're now flooding to the mundane world, laying waste and causing massive destruction in their path.

Jin Lust-Sin, Emperor of Nether-Void, needs your aid in stopping the monsters and driving them out of the mundane world, before moving on to secure his kingdom in Nether-Void.

---

The mundane world has been nearly overwhelmed by the monsters, and the only area left standing is Ionah, Jin's hometown. However, Jin himself has left to the underworld itself to cut off the monsters' reinforcements.

*Your jobs are to scout the areas, look for supplies and possible survivors, and secure it, until moving on to the next.*



> Notable NPCs of the town :
> 
> - KIBA : Jin's advisor, main leader of the resistance *[FIGHTER]*
> 
> ...





> [Soul-Downer] : Twisted abominations manifested from the restless spirits of the underworld.
> 
> - Appearance : Soul-Downers appear as a winged dragon with a muscular build and a long tail, though translucent, and yellow/orange in color, but their eyes are pitch-black. Small blood-red spikes can be seen sprouting all over their arms and tail. At their chest is an orb that glows blood-red, at the size of a watermelon. They have very thick "skin" that shields the crystal in their chest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 3, 2016)

Wut


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Wut


Wut


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 3, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Wut


(Don't worry about it, he's just a shitposter)


----------



## Julen (Jul 3, 2016)

How much do we get paid for this?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 3, 2016)

Blue: Yeah, how much would we get paid, because I need money for magic lessons!!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 3, 2016)

No seriously, wut


----------



## Julen (Jul 3, 2016)

to be honest i don't really care...

Julen puts sunglasses on (literaly)

I just care 'bout killing bitches


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

Julen said:


> How much do we get paid for this?


(You're the delivery man at Jin's cafe XD )



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Blue: Yeah, how much would we get paid, because I need money for magic lessons!!


(You need your own side plot to roll in the scene and get to Jin's house first)


----------



## Julen (Jul 3, 2016)

(But i dun wanna be a delivery man ;_;. Could you give some info about where the house is located or how does it look like? Y'know. Just in case  XD)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 3, 2016)

(I've got no clue how to start a side plot in this story. Sorry)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

(Gimme a sec, I'm setting up the scene)


----------



## Julen (Jul 3, 2016)

(Roger that sir!)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 3, 2016)

(I'm not marked as a fighter or anything, so I guess I'm left out)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (I'm not marked as a fighter or anything, so I guess I'm left out)


(Sorry, sorry, lemme fix it)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (I'm not marked as a fighter or anything, so I guess I'm left out)


(Done)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 3, 2016)

(Hey, how do they get to the town?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Hey, how do they get to the town?)


(Depends on where they currently are, but I say you can just make it that they've already made it to the town, so you can skip lots of troubles trying to plot your way through from the beginning and whatnot)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 3, 2016)

_Near Ionah..
_
*Blue Fuzzy Thing was looking at a book while they went to Ionah to visit Jin*

Brey: Is magic really necessary?

Vyrenn: I thought it'd be fun thing to dabble in, so why not? *flips through the pages of the book*

Brey: Are you going to turn Kangaroos into harmless bunnies with it?

Vyrenn: Mmm, I might if I knew how to.

Brey: *peeking at the book* That's not a bunny spell at all.. What're you doing?!

_To the others.._


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

(When the trio get close to the town, however, they're stopped by what appears to be an alligator wielding a silver gladius. His eyes resemble Jin (black outside and silver-white inside), but other than that, he looks like an average green-skinned alligator. He is in his defensive stance, with the sword to his right side.)

??? - Halt, you three ! State your business here !


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 3, 2016)

*They notice the resemblance in his eyes*

Brey: We're here to see Jin?

Vyrenn: Where is he?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

??? - Emperor Jin isn't here. What's your business with him ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 3, 2016)

*Brey got annoyed as she had already told him*

Brey: We're. Here. To. See. Jin, alright? Why's he gone? *eyeing the strange book the fuzzy thing had*


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 3, 2016)

[Vince's POV]
Their swords clash. A swoosh from Yaru's glaive, then a swipe from Vince's sword.
"You gotta try harder than that," Vince pants, gripping tightly to his sword and intently watching Yaru's movements.

Yaru thrusts his glaive, almost striking Vince, but Vince then quickly conjure's a small shield. The shield breaks, causing a push force between the two.
Vince falls.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 3, 2016)

Yaruzaru struggles for a moment to hold onto his glaive as he is repelled during his attack and ends up sliding back on his paws to stop himself from moving as Vince falls.

" That was a nice barrier, you ok Vince? " He says as he straightens up after regaining his balance


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

... (at the town's gate)...

??? - He's gone to the underworld to interrupt the reinforcement of the monsters since last week. If you wanna see him, I'm afraid he won't be back any time soon.

... (inside the town)...

(Kiba is testing D.J.'s swordsmanship, abilities of summoning chains and blades, and his powers over controlling blood, shadow and darkness. D.J. proves to have exactly the same potential as his father, Jin.)

KIBA - *surprised and amazed* You really take after your father, your majesty.

D.J. - I did good ? *wags tail in excitement* ^w^

KIBA - Very well, in fact, your majesty.

D.J. - Thankies, uncle Kiba ^w^

KIBA - *blushes*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 3, 2016)

*They both wonder when they can go in the town*


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 3, 2016)

"Y-yeah, I'm all good," he gets up, struggling a bit to do so. Then he cleans his fur, "that was a good spar, Yaru," he smiles. Then he turns back to pick up his sword. 

"Well... Night time falls. I need some good sleep." he looks up at the sky. He then gestures a goodbye to Yaru, then walks off to a nearby tree to slump on it asleep.

(I'll turn into a static character for a while until I wake up tomorrow and after dealing with IRL stuff, ciao)


----------



## Julen (Jul 3, 2016)

(Idfk how to get in XD)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 3, 2016)

(just say your watching Kiba train D.J. or buying weapons or relaxing in town or nothing until Jin writes more stuffz)


----------



## Julen (Jul 3, 2016)

Julen was walking back home from buying ammunition and groceries in general, then he walk past jin's place. As it's been a long time since he last saw him, he decided to knock on his door. 

- hello? Anybody home?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

(Wall of text incoming)


----------



## Julen (Jul 3, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Wall of text incoming)


(GET COVEEEER! *lies on the ground*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *They both wonder when they can go in the town*





> The town doesn't seem to have much to offer, since its been cut off from the rest of the city, due to the monsters. Aside two basic vendors that any survivors would need, in terms of arming themselves and keeping themselves in shape, the town looks a bit rundown, as opposite to its usual look, before the disaster happened.



---


Julen said:


> Julen was walking back home from buying ammunition and groceries in general, then he walk past jin's place. As it's been a long time since he last saw him, he decided to knock on his door.
> 
> - hello? Anybody home?





> Responding to your knock is Eclipse. She seems a bit tired and stressed, as if she hasn't fully woken from her bad sleep yet. You can clearly see her eye-bags, and her flattened ears make you think that she's not really in the best shape to hear what you have to say.
> 
> - Y-yes... ?


----------



## Julen (Jul 3, 2016)

Julen smiles at Eclipse when she opens the door.

- oh hi there. Is jin insid- (looks at her). Are you ok?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen smiles at Eclipse when she opens the door.
> 
> - oh hi there. Is jin insid- (looks at her). Are you ok?


(Jin is at the gym now :3 will be back in 2 hours ;3 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen smiles at Eclipse when she opens the door.
> 
> - oh hi there. Is jin insid- (looks at her). Are you ok?





> Eclipse tries to make herself look better, but her eye-bags don't seem to go well with her tired smile. However, she does slightly perk her ears up a bit.
> 
> - I just... um... woke up... and... Jin's gone... to the underworld...
> 
> She rubs her eyes, trying to wake herself out of sleepiness.


----------



## Julen (Jul 3, 2016)

- oh...shit...i'm so sorry if i woke you up...well...i....i guess i'll see ya later then.... 
Julen turns around and takes a few steps before waving his hand.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

Julen said:


> - oh...shit...i'm so sorry if i woke you up...well...i....i guess i'll see ya later then....
> Julen turns around and takes a few steps before waving his hand.





> Eclipse smiles back at you in silence, trying to politely apologize you for her not being at the right shape or mood to greet you properly, before closing the door.
> It appears that the only ones still awake now is Kiba, the leader of the resistance.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

(Guys, I've updated the details about the monsters of the RP :3 check my original post at the 1st page )


----------



## Julen (Jul 3, 2016)

(Fast lil' question where is Kiba? Y'know....i don't wanna go back to my flat XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Fast lil' question where is Kiba? Y'know....i don't wanna go back to my flat XD)





> You find Kiba at the town gate. He's staring into the blank area in front of him, not at all aware of you approaching him at the moment. His ears slightly twitch and his tail slowly sways above the ground, but otherwise you can tell that he doesn't notice you at all.


----------



## Julen (Jul 3, 2016)

Julen comes closer to kiba. He stays at a safe distance, just in case he gets surprised. Then he says.

- kiba right?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen comes closer to kiba. He stays at a safe distance, just in case he gets surprised. Then he says.
> 
> - kiba right?





> Kiba slowly turns around. You can see that his eyes resemble Jin's : black outside and silver-white inside. His tail stop swaying above the ground the moment he catches you in his sight, but otherwise he looks curious more than started or provoked.
> 
> - Yes ? Can I help you ?


----------



## Julen (Jul 3, 2016)

Julen just comes to close to him and sighs

- at this point....no one can help me *laughs*...eheh....anyways...what's the situation over here? I've heard that shit's going down soon....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen just comes to close to him and sighs
> 
> - at this point....no one can help me *laughs*...eheh....anyways...what's the situation over here? I've heard that shit's going down soon....





> Kiba twitches his ears and slightly frowns at you mentioning it, and responses with a rather upset voice :
> 
> - Yeah, things really are... in less than two months, the entire mundane world got crushed... this town survived thanks to Jin and his son D.J. ... but as soon as I arrived, he immediately assigned me this position so he could halt the monsters' reinforcement...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 3, 2016)

Two cloaked figures walk towards the gate entrance.  One of them speaks

????: where is the nearest inn? We would like to find a place to sleep and eat for the ni...Jin? Jin is that you?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Two cloaked figures walk towards the gate entrance.  One of them speaks
> 
> ????: where is the nearest inn? We would like to find a place to sleep and eat for the ni...Jin? Jin is that you?





> The "person" you think is Jin slowly turns around : "he" appears to be a dragon, with a large pair of wings and a long tail, though seemingly translucent, and orange in color.
> As soon as you see "his" pitch-black eyes, you suddenly start to feel your head spinning as your vision blurs away. You quickly begin to lose all senses as your mind slowly gets assaulted with hallucinations of your own deaths.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 3, 2016)

Brey: I thought Jin's hometown would've been not so.. rundown. It's strange even just being here.

Vyrenn: Yeah, this place gives off a strange vibe, I don't like it.

*they think about leaving since Jin isn't there*


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 4, 2016)

(oh ok, i'm bit lost in the rp, bring me up to speed?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Brey: I thought Jin's hometown would've been not so.. rundown. It's strange even just being here.
> 
> Vyrenn: Yeah, this place gives off a strange vibe, I don't like it.
> 
> *they think about leaving since Jin isn't there*





> The alligator guard shakes his head :
> 
> - With all these monsters lurking in the corner, you definitely don't wanna go anywhere else, trust me...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (oh ok, i'm bit lost in the rp, bring me up to speed?)


(The "person" you think is Jin slowly turns around : "he" appears to be a dragon, with a large pair of wings and a long tail, though seemingly translucent, and orange in color.
As soon as you see "his" pitch-black eyes, you suddenly start to feel your head spinning as your vision blurs away. You quickly begin to lose all senses as your mind slowly gets assaulted with hallucinations of your own deaths.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 4, 2016)

Brey: We haven't seen any monsters so far. What do they look like?

*Blue Fuzzy Thing was staring questionably at the Brachy as she asked this*


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 4, 2016)

The cloaked figure falls to the ground. The other one accompanying him, goes to his aid. He starts to twitch like he is having a seizure.  
The figure that he thought was Jin quickly disappears  

???????: are you alright?

????: (inaudible slurs)

??????: what are you talking about? snap out of it man!

??????: We have to get out of here and get to a doctor.  Something is a miss here....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Brey: We haven't seen any monsters so far. What do they look like?
> 
> *Blue Fuzzy Thing was staring questionably at the Brachy as she asked this*





> The alligator guard is just about to answer when he senses something wrong, and signals you to be quiet, as he stares into the area outside town.



---


Dearg said:


> The cloaked figure falls to the ground. The other one accompanying him, goes to his aid. He starts to twitch like he is having a seizure.
> The figure that he thought was Jin quickly disappears
> 
> ???????: are you alright?
> ...





> The alligator guardsman rushes to the cloaked figure and feels something wrong. He quickly flips him up to see him trembling, with his eyes completely blackened out.
> 
> - The Soul-Downer got him !
> 
> ...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 4, 2016)

Brey: *quiet* Somethings not right about this place..

Vyrenn: What gave that away? The screaming, the suspiciousness, the rundown condition of this place..? *still looking questionably at the Brachy*

Brey: *flustered at her staring* Come on, is this really the time to be staring.?!


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 4, 2016)

He's runs inside, and hides in the cupboard upstairs, bushy tail and all, he tries not to move or breath. He can the hear beast lurking around outside.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Brey: *quiet* Somethings not right about this place..
> 
> Vyrenn: What gave that away? The screaming, the suspiciousness, the rundown condition of this place..? *still looking questionably at the Brachy*
> 
> Brey: *flustered at her staring* Come on, is this really the time to be staring.?!





Dearg said:


> He's runs inside, and hides in the cupboard upstairs , he tries not to move or breath.





> Mean while, outside, you see a minotaur kneeling next to a cloaked figure, while the latter is laying on the ground, unconscious. The minotaur has dark-red fur, blood-red horns and hooves, yellow nose, and ivory-yellow skin underbelly. You notice that his eyes resemble Jin's as well : black outside and silver-white inside. He's wielding a massive hammer.
> The minotaur looks at the sky, until his eye flashes white. He brings his hands up as if to gather the sunlight, until an orb of pure white starts to focus in his palm. He then presses the orb into the figure's chest.
> The figure starts trembling as the orb slowly fades away, until moments later, he slowly opens his eyes, which are revealed to be normal now, instead of pitch-black like before. The minotaur lets out a sigh of relief :
> 
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 4, 2016)

????:uugh, what happened? who are you? where is my companion?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

Dearg said:


> ????:uugh, what happened? who are you? where is my companion?





> The minotaur gets you up :
> 
> - Kiba Kindled-Karma. You can just call me Kiba, though. You were attacked by a monster and fell into the coma ; your companion got you here, and I told him to get somewhere safe... I think he ran into Jin's house.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 4, 2016)

Vyrenn: What do we do now?

Brey: I don't even know what's going on. Just that there's some sort of monsters out and about right now.

*the Brachy picks up the fuzzy thing and comes over towards Kiba*

(Also, why is everything in boxes?)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 4, 2016)

Figure's he'd run like that. He's still a boy. I don't think we've been properly introduced, the names Dearg, expert ranger and herbalist at your service. The one pissing himself in the closet is Giresse, he's my nephew. He looks up and yell's.  When your done wetting your self, you can come down here! It's safe now. 

Giresse: Are you sure?

Dearg: yes! Get your fuzzy butt down here, we have guest.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Also, why is everything in boxes?)


(To keep the text from cramping all over the place ; makes it a bit easier to read )

---


Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: What do we do now?
> 
> Brey: I don't even know what's going on. Just that there's some sort of monsters out and about right now.
> 
> *the Brachy picks up the fuzzy thing and comes over towards Kiba*





Dearg said:


> Figure's he'd run like that. He's still a boy. I don't think we've been properly introduced, the names Dearg, expert ranger and herbalist at your service. The one pissing himself in the closet is Giresse, he's my nephew. He looks up and yell's.  When your done wetting your self, you can come down here! It's safe now.
> 
> Giresse: Are you sure?
> 
> Dearg: yes! Get your fuzzy butt down here, we have guest.





> Kiba's ears twitches a bit at the word "Expert Ranger", and he lets out a smirk :
> 
> - Yeah, Jin told me 'bout the match between you and him at the arena... you know, you could've won him, but then you decided to face him up-close, which just resulted in your unavoidable loss...
> 
> ...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 4, 2016)

*Walking through the door was a Brachy carrying a Blue Fuzzy Thing that was staring at said Brachy*

Brey: Hello? What are the "monsters" that we've been hearing about lately?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 4, 2016)

Giresse: wah? get off me.. 

Dearg: ha ha ha! it seems you have a new friend, i'll leave you to it then. Let the adults talk....

Giresse: hey wait..(he closes the door) 

Dearg, now that we have that established, what is the situation outside?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *Walking through the door was a Brachy carrying a Blue Fuzzy Thing that was staring at said Brachy*
> 
> Brey: Hello? What are the "monsters" that we've been hearing about lately?





Dearg said:


> Giresse: wah? get off me..
> 
> Dearg: ha ha ha! it seems you have a new friend, i'll leave you to it then. Let the adults talk....
> 
> ...





> Sounds of Giresse and the other mouse-like creature, named Leo, squeaking and yipping, can be heard from inside the room.
> Kiba, Dearg, Brey and "the blue fuzzy thing" are currently in the living room when an orange fox with dark-brown fur on his paws and the tip of his tail walks in, on all fours. He stops at the sight of the strange people in his house for a sec, but then recognizes Dearg, and jumps in joy as he pounces at Dearg :
> 
> - Daddy !
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 4, 2016)

Dearg: KIDDO!, how are ya? My look how you've grown. He hugs him tight. It's good to see ya alive and well.  I see you've taken very good care of him.

(speaking of that, drawing done, just need to clean it up)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 4, 2016)

*Brachy decides to sit down on the couch while carrying the Jinouga all snuggly, but when Brachy sees them hugging each other like father and son, a tear is brought to her eyes, reminding her of a hurtful incident long ago*

Vyrenn: Brey, what's wrong? *she notices her pain, licking across her cheek to cheer her up*

Brey: Nothing.. *she licks the Jinouga sitting in her lap on the nose, causing the fuzzy thing to blush*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg: KIDDO!, how are ya? My look how you've grown. He hugs him tight. It's good to see ya alive and well. I see you've taken very good care of him.





Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *Brachy decides to sit down on the couch while carrying the Jinouga all snuggly, but when Brachy sees them hugging each other like father and son, a tear is brought to her eyes, reminding her of a hurtful incident long ago*
> 
> Vyrenn: Brey, what's wrong? *she notices her pain, licking across her cheek to cheer her up*
> 
> Brey: Nothing.. *she licks the Jinouga sitting in her lap on the nose, causing the fuzzy thing to blush*





> The fox still hugs Dearg tight and nuzzles his nose into Dearg's neck :
> 
> - When the bad people came, dad immediately left... he told me that he needed to save our "home"... "in the underworld"...
> 
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 4, 2016)

Good to see you alive as well.  Formalities aside, we must the discuss the crisis that happening right now. Tyson..go upstairs play with my nephew and Leo. I'll only be a minute.. He walks with him upstairs and closes the door. 

Dearg: You three play nice..XD

He walks back down stairs, they discuss what is currently happening and what happened to him outside.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Tyson..go upstairs play with my nephew and Leo.


(FYI, Leo is Jin's brother, but just as playful as the others X3 )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 4, 2016)

*The Brachy was gently petting the Jinouga on the head, causing her to purr as well as poke and rub her breastplate a bit*

Brey: What a silly Jinouga you are :3 *takes her paw off her breastplate*

Vyrenn: I know I'm silly Brey  *she still wanted to be touchy, but just settled on resting her head on her as she purred*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

Dearg said:


> He walks back down stairs, they discuss what is currently happening and what happened to him outside.





> - Well then, now that the moments have passed without interruptions, let's focus on the matter at hands...
> 
> Kiba gets back to his serious look, though nowhere near as stressed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 4, 2016)

Brey: What do they look like? *she hugged her arms around the fuzzy thing, melting in her softness*


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 4, 2016)

Without even a second thought Dearg quickly replies:hmm....i'm in. if it means keeping my friends and family safe, no questions asked.  Giresse needs to go home. Do any of you have teleportation a spell? I don't want a dead nephew on my hands. His parents died when he was very young. I'm all he's got left.  As as soon as you send him home. I'll pack and prepare in the morning.

(dearg joins the party)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Without even a second thought Dearg quickly replies:hmm....i'm in. if it means keeping my friends and family safe, no questions asked. Giresse needs to go home. Do any of you have teleportation a spell? I don't want a dead nephew on my hands. His parents died when he was very young. I'm all he's got left. As as soon as you send him home. I'll pack and prepare in the morning.





> Kiba frowns in slight distress at the thought of Giresse's dead parents when he was young, and at the thought of Dearg being his only family now. He looks at himself, then back at Dearg :
> 
> - ... I don't know where else in this world would be "safe"... as far as I know, this town is "the last standing"...
> 
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 4, 2016)

did he just...eat him? By jove! Is he an ally?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

Dearg said:


> did he just...eat him? By jove! Is he an ally?





> Kiba smiles :
> 
> - Not just an ally, Dearg... he's Jin's son... *Prince of Nether-Void* himself... Jin Junior, but he nicknames himself "D.J.", short for "Double J."...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 4, 2016)

Vyrenn: Kangaroos must be vampires. Don't trust them or they'll suck your blood.! *she hides her face Brey's cleavage*

Brey: You can't hide there! *she just lets it happen as she looks to Kiba* What the hell is going on??


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 4, 2016)

Well whatever he is. He knows how to fight them.  Kiba! Send Giresse and the kiddo to my place. I have a bunker that should hold them for a while. Can Leo hold his own?

(Giresse Tyson, and leo are asleep upstairs)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Well whatever he is. He knows how to fight them. Kiba! Send Giresse and the kiddo to my place. I have a bunker that should hold them for a while. Can Leo hold his own?





> Kiba looks at Dearg in confusion :
> 
> - ... You sure that's a good idea ?... Is there anyone to guard the children ? 'Cause, I know your intention to keep your nephew safe, but I need to confirm it first...
> 
> Meanwhile, outside, D.J., after finishing his meal, starts to wander around the spot casually, as if his title of being the Prince of Nether-Void is absolutely irrelevant to his behaviors at the moment. It looks like he's "trying" to take on the job of patrolling the area, but he also seems too bored to do it seriously.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 4, 2016)

*their questions keep being ignored so they leave*


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 4, 2016)

Hmm you may have a point :/, maybe send Leo and jins wife with them? How capable are they? and Giresse would object if he found out that I didn't let him fight.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 4, 2016)

*does no such thing because they left*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

(Nap time, people~ *flops on bed and quietly squeaks*)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 4, 2016)

(okay then, that happened)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 4, 2016)

Dearg goes upstairs and sees Tyson snuggling up next to Giresse, he smiles, and pulls a blanket over both of them. He grabs his nap sack from his bag and lays next to them.  Good night kiddo. He lets his eyes go heavy. (hopefully i can sleep with all that racket outside)  But knowing that they were safe for the moment, he could sleep a little easier.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg goes upstairs and sees Tyrone snuggling up next to Giresse, he smiles, and pulls a blanket over both of them. He grabs his nap sack from his bag and lays next to them.  Good night kiddo. He lets his eyes go heavy. (hopefully i can sleep with all that racket outside)  But knowing that they were safe for the moment, he could sleep a little easier.





Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *their questions keep being ignored so they leave*





> Kiba notices that Brey and Vyrenn are gone. He rushes outside and looks around : no sign of them either. He gets to D.J. :
> 
> - Hey, you seen a dragon with green slime on her hands and a wolf-like creature with yellow horns ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 4, 2016)

*nobody seemed to notice that there was a suspicious blanket on the couch with something underneath it*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *nobody seemed to notice that there was a suspicious blanket on the couch with something underneath it*


(Plot armor like there's no tomorrow  )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Tyrone snuggling up next to Giresse


(Also, it's Tyson, not Tyrone, man)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 4, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Plot armor like there's no tomorrow  )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

> So far, the town seems to last through the day without being assaulted by the monsters, and no-one got hurt...
> Kiba and D.J. patrol the area to make sure the townspeople can sleep peacefully...
> Dearg, Leo, Tyson and Giresse stay in the room upstairs...
> Angelus and Jessica try their best to keep their stressed and distressed mother, Eclipse, accompanied, and distract her from the worries she's getting over Jin going solo in the underworld...
> Alisa and Melissa sleep at Mina's place for the night...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 4, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Also, it's Tyson, not Tyrone, man)


( oops, chalk that up to me being tired X3)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

Dearg said:


> ( oops, chalk that up to me being tired X3)


(Also, Jin got... *updated* :3 )


----------



## Julen (Jul 4, 2016)

(Looks kewl brah. Imma quite bored so imma gonna reply now and i'll just wait :3)

(A while ago) 
After talking to kiba julen walked back to his flat. He unpacked his groceries and replenished the empty magazines he had. 
(Present)
The streets were quite calm and as he had nothing better to do, he decided to patrol the streets, Even tho he is considered a citizen. He thinks "hell...if i'm gonna die at least let me bring some motherfuckers to hell with me". He putted on his green us army uniform picked his m14 and putted on his heavy military boots. He walked outside and started roaming the streets, unholstering his m14. He lighted a cigarette and started smoking.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 4, 2016)

(woooooah, nice)

Dearg remains asleep for the time being, but is suddenly woken up. It is in the wee hours of the morning, all is silent. He can smell Julen smoking his cigarette. Morning dew mist can be seen outside the window.  He slowly gets up, so he doesn't wake the others. He packs up his bag, and heads down stairs in hopes of finding something to eat.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

(Gimme a sec, my parents callin' me)


----------



## Julen (Jul 4, 2016)

(Roight. Don't mind this. It's just to add "ambience")
Julen keeps wandering. Looking around and walking following the rythm of this song





( :3)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg remains asleep for the time being, but is suddenly woken up. It is in the wee hours of the morning, all is silent. He can smell Julen smoking his cigarette. Morning dew mist can be seen outside the window.  He slowly gets up, so he doesn't wake the others. He packs up his bag, and heads down stairs in hopes of finding something to eat.





> When Dearg gets downstairs, he sees Jin's wife cooking in the kitchen. All the other children have gathered around the table. Dearg sees Tyson, D.J., and two other kids that he hasn't seen : a silver-fur dog and a green-fur kangaroo-lizard, both female. Tyson and the kangaroo-lizard appear to walk on all fours, while the others on two only.
> When Dearg enters the room, Tyson is the first to greet him :
> 
> - Hi there, dad !
> ...



---


Julen said:


> The streets were quite calm and as he had nothing better to do, he decided to patrol the streets, Even tho he is considered a citizen. He thinks "hell...if i'm gonna die at least let me bring some motherfuckers to hell with me". He putted on his green us army uniform picked his m14 and putted on his heavy military boots. He walked outside and started roaming the streets, unholstering his m14. He lighted a cigarette and started smoking.





> Kiba can be seen roaming around as well, until he walks pass Julen.
> 
> - Hey, man... up so soon ?


----------



## Julen (Jul 4, 2016)

Julen nods
- yup....just roaming around.....not much to do at home.....


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 4, 2016)

Dearg sits down and grabs a plate. He pets Tyson's head.

Dearg: morning kiddo, I hope you slept well ^_^.

Dearg: I slept ok.

Giresse is woken up by the smell of food. Like a red blur he rushes down stairs and sits.  He also takes a plate. He starts eating.

Dearg: woah woah, slow down man.  This isn't a contest, and we have others eating with us. Learn some manners.

Giressse  I know but I'm so hungry

Dearg: i would imagine after the night you just had.

Dearg watches out the window, he can see Julen and Kiba talking about something

Dearg: hmm :/


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

(Guys, so sorry for delaying ! I fell asleep, and when I woke up, I immediately had to go to the gym D:
I'll try to get back as soon as possible, I promise !)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 4, 2016)

(no problem, just been working on stuff ^-^)


----------



## Julen (Jul 4, 2016)

(No worries m8. I'm just waiting for the 4rth of july fireworks over here :3)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

> ... Inside Jin's house...
> 
> Eclipse pets Giresse's head with a motherly smile :
> 
> ...


----------



## Julen (Jul 4, 2016)

Suddenly Julen knocks the door and opens it. He just peaks and looks around seaching for kiba.

-oh...hey there Eclipse (raises both eyebrows) anyways... (to kiba)...so...are we ready to go?

Then checks the magazine of his m14 and reloads loudly.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 4, 2016)

Dearg: I'm going with, I can provide reconnaissance giresse stay here with Eclipse and the others.

Giresse: but uncle, I want to fight too.

Dearg responds very firmly: NO!

Giresse: but come on pl...

Dearg: I said no, stay here, stay safe!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 4, 2016)

*there was still a blanket on the couch with something under it*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

> Leo looks at Giresse :
> 
> - Your uncle is right, kid... it's very dangerous outside.
> 
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 4, 2016)

Dearg: Thanks,
he grabs one and slings it on his back. 

Dearg: right! lets head out.  

Giresse (with tears on his face): uncle, please! :'(

Dearg grabs his bag and walks out with D.J.  The door closes.

Giresse looking very sad and disappointed. He walks into the living room and watches them leave. He then notices the moving blanket, he's goes to reach for the blanket and he lets out a squeak.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

> ... At the gate of the town...
> 
> Kiba looks at the map :
> 
> ...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 4, 2016)

*blanket on the couch*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *blanket on the couch*


(@Dearg is getting to it, duh)


----------



## Julen (Jul 4, 2016)

Julen replies.

-well what are we waiting for? C'mon let's get going for christ sake. I wanna kill something already.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 4, 2016)

Alright.  Lets go! We are burning day light.  He adjust his equipment and starts walking.

Meanwhile back at the house. Giresse discovers a thing under the blanket, he cant quite describe it. So he runs into the kitchen to tell Eclipse and the others.

Giresse: There's a...there a thing in the living room!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 4, 2016)

*the Brachy pokes her head out from under the blanket, still tired from taking a nap*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

> D.J. looks at the Brachy in confusion :
> 
> - ... I think this is the one uncle Kiba mentioned earlier... I thought she left a while ago with the other ?
> 
> ...



---


> Kiba readies his hammer :
> 
> - Right then, let's move out !
> 
> ...


----------



## Julen (Jul 4, 2016)

Julen raises an eyebrow as he sees the look of the forest. 
-yeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaNOPE. Is there any way around?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 4, 2016)

*her nap was pretty much done with. A moment later, the Jinouga pokes her head out from the blanket as well, letting out a yawn and looking around*

Vyrenn: Are the vampires gone yet?? *they take off the blanket*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *her nap was pretty much done with. A moment later, the Jinouga pokes her head out from the blanket as well, letting out a yawn and looking around*
> 
> Vyrenn: Are the vampires gone yet?? *they take off the blanket*





> D.J. perks his ears when he hears the word "vampire", and thinks the two must be referring to him "absorbing" the monsters' life-force earlier. However, he remains completely indifferent towards them, and instead pokes Eclipse in her elbows :
> 
> - Mom, I think the guests have woken up.
> - Oh ?
> ...


-


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 5, 2016)

*The Jinouga hides her face in the Brachy's cleavage once more at the sight of the vampire-kangaroo*

Brey: Stop hiding there! *a bit embarrassed, she looks to the kangaroo* Are you a vampire? You have the Jinouga a little spooked right now as you can see..


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

(lunch time, guys ; I'll get back in about 2 hours)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 5, 2016)

(welp back to work on my fursuit head, later  )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

> Kiba looks at Julen :
> 
> - Walking around this forest is pretty much like walking around the dessert, man... there's no other way.
> 
> ...



---


Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *The Jinouga hides her face in the Brachy's cleavage once more at the sight of the vampire-kangaroo*
> 
> Brey: Stop hiding there! *a bit embarrassed, she looks to the kangaroo* Are you a vampire? You have the Jinouga a little spooked right now as you can see..





> D.J. looks at the two in confusion :
> 
> - Vampire ?... Well, more like a "crossbreed" of vampire and incubus, if you ask me... but... what did I do to scare her like that ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 5, 2016)

Brey: She noticed that you were doing.. "stuff" and didn't know what to think of it, so she settled on all kangaroos around here being vampires. *gently pets the fuzzy thing on the head*

Vyrenn: *peeks at him, but still hiding* He did say he was part vampire, Brey..

Brey: I know, but he said you had nothing to be afraid of and that he wouldn't hurt you.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 5, 2016)

Dearg: Stay close and lets keep moving. He puts his cloak on.  He hands Kiba his gun.

Dearg: It will just weigh me down. He pulls out a rod out of his pack, it unfolds into his trusty bow from when he fought Jin in the arena.  He also hands Kiba a white orb.

Think of this as a two way radio. Just in case we get separated.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg: Stay close and lets keep moving. He puts his cloak on.  He hands DJ his gun.
> 
> Dearg: It will just weigh me down. He pulls out a rod out of his pack, it unfolds into his trusty bow from when he fought Jin in the arena.  He also hands DJ a white orb.
> 
> Think of this as a two way radio. Just in case we get separated


(I think D.J. stays at town, man ; only you, @Julen and Kiba are setting off)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 5, 2016)

(oops  , ok I fixed it. where is my brain today?)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: And everyone else is part vampire? *still confused and hiding*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg: Stay close and lets keep moving. He puts his cloak on.  He hands Kiba his gun.
> 
> Dearg: It will just weigh me down. He pulls out a rod out of his pack, it unfolds into his trusty bow from when he fought Jin in the arena.  He also hands Kiba a white orb.
> 
> Think of this as a two way radio. Just in case we get separated.





> Kiba takes the gun and the orb.
> 
> - A'ight, if you say so. Now, stay close. We've got hell to go through.



---


Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: And everyone else is part vampire? *still confused and hiding*





> D.J. chuckles at her speculation :
> 
> - Haha, no, of course not ! My siblings aren't. My aunts aren't. Basically... you can stop hiding, miss. I'm not that bad...
> 
> ...



(Nap time ! *flops on bed and purrs like a kitty* <3 )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 5, 2016)

Giresse sits in the kitchen. Looking sad but a bit angry at the same time.

Giresse: why didn't he let me come with? I can fight....what was the reason? hmph grumpy old fox.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 5, 2016)

(My rp interaction here... XD)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 5, 2016)

Brey: *looks at everyone* She's just a little spooked by vampires.? *she blushes in embarrassment*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Giresse sits in the kitchen. Looking sad but a bit angry at the same time.
> 
> Giresse: why didn't he let me come with? I can fight....what was the reason? hmph grumpy old fox.





> Leo still sits behind playfully nibbling Giresse's tail, seemingly oblivious towards Giresse's annoyance of being forced to stay back, until he just answers in a casual manner :
> 
> - Same thing for my brother Jin. However, he's literally goes solo through the underworld ! Your uncle still got teammates to back him up ; my brother refuses to get help... because... well, he doesn't wanna trouble anyone else. Simple.



---


Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Brey: *looks at everyone* She's just a little spooked by vampires.? *she blushes in embarrassment*





> D.J. scratches his head in slight confusion :
> 
> - "Little" ?... I don't think "hiding eye contact" like that is "little"...
> 
> ...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 5, 2016)

(I'm eating SpaghettiO's straight out of the damn can :u )


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (I'm eating SpaghettiO's straight out of the damn can :u )


(_Wow... hardcore dude! I never thought of that! *sarcasm arouses*)_


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: *peeking out of from her chest* Doesn't mean you can't be a scary vampire..


Vince_Werewolf said:


> (_Wow... hardcore dude! I never thought of that! *sarcasm arouses*)_


(dick)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: *peeking out of from her chest* Doesn't mean you can't be a scary vampire..
> 
> (dick)


(*laughs* okay okay... Sorry *giggles*)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 5, 2016)

Giresse (sighs): I guess your right. He swishes his tail back and forth. 

But....hmmm. I"m just worried that something will happen to him.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 5, 2016)

The sun shines through the bushes of the trees, trailing scattered golden rays that hit to the ground. Blades of grass at the ground rustle with the wind's flow.

Vince wakes up under the tree, hearing footsteps and grass rustles.

He gets startled, springing up to a defensive stance and looking back.
He sees  a creature that looks like a minotaur, a fox, and a human - Julen.

Vince slightly lowers his stance, looking at Jin.
"Who goes there?" he gestures his head to the fox and the creature that looks like a minotaur.

He steps his right foot back for a somewhat secure stance.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 5, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> Vince wakes up under the tree, hearing footsteps and grass rustles.
> 
> He gets startled, springing up to a defensive stance and looking back.
> He sees Jin, a creature that looks like a minotaur, a fox, and a human - Julen.
> ...


(Jin's not there)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Jin's not there)


(Yeah, yeah. Fixed)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 5, 2016)

Dearg's ears perk up and start to move around. 
www.freesound.org: forestcombined.wav by pincus321

Hold on we have company.  Stay alert! He readies his bow.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 5, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg's ears perk up and start to move around
> 
> Hold on we have company.  Stay alert! He readies his bow.


Vince picks up his sword, then emerges from a bush. "I say who goes-..." he sees the fox readying his bow.

Vince then stances defensively with his sword in front of him, "I-I mean no h-harm!" he stutters.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> The sun shines through the bushes of the trees, trailing scattered golden rays that hit to the ground. Blades of grass at the ground rustle with the wind's flow.
> 
> Vince wakes up under the tree, hearing footsteps and grass rustles.
> 
> ...





Dearg said:


> Dearg's ears perk up and start to move around
> 
> Hold on we have company.  Stay alert! He readies his bow.





> Kiba catches Vince on sight and emits a flaming aura around his left hand, while the other holds on his hammer.
> 
> - Who are you--
> 
> ...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 5, 2016)

*Jinouga chooses to keep "hiding" in the meantime*


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 5, 2016)

Dearg sneers at Vince and takes to the trees, and starts firing at the monsters that he could see.  

Dearg: like Kiba Said, either stay and fight or run, your choice.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *Jinouga chooses to keep "hiding" in the meantime*





> D.J. finds her trying to "hide" from him amusing, and proceeds to playfully "shakes" her tail up and down :
> 
> - Come ooooon, miss... I'm not that scaryyy...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg sneers at Vince and takes to the trees, and starts firing at the monsters that he could see.
> 
> Dearg: like Kiba Said, either stay and fight or run, your choice.


(I think he decides to run back to safety, 'cause he's offline now XD )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 5, 2016)

Brey: Dragons girls? *looks around for such things*

Vyrenn: *her face still buried in Brey's chest* We're Wyverns!


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 5, 2016)

(This is certainly the *breast* conversation i've seen in a while)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 5, 2016)

(i have to go to  bed soon so I'm going to write a scenario where I'm knocked out)
As Dearg moves between the tops of the trees. One of the branches gives out, causing him to fall and renders him unconscious. He falls to the ground.  The monsters grow closer towards his position.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 5, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (This is certainly the *breast* conversation iv'e seen in a while)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Brey: Dragons girls? *looks around for such things*
> 
> Vyrenn: *her face still buried in Brey's chest* We're Wyverns!





> Eclipse shakes her head :
> 
> - Yeah, yeah, "wyverns"... OK, got it... Now are you just gonna stay like that every time my son gets close ?
> 
> D.J. still playfully shakes Vyrenn's tail up and down.



---


Dearg said:


> As Dearg moves between the tops of the trees. One of the branches gives out, causing him to fall and renders him unconscious. He falls to the ground. The monsters grow closer towards his position.





> Kiba doesn't look up, but the lights of the monsters' orb inside their chest give away the distance they're closing in. He quickly gets to Dearg, and readies his hammer :
> 
> - Eat this !
> 
> ...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 5, 2016)

*thud in the distance*

Vyrenn: *she still hid her face mostly because it was warm there* But it's so warm and safe right here. *she lets her tail be played with*

Brey: I know, but..


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *thud in the distance*
> 
> Vyrenn: *she still hid her face mostly because it was warm there* But it's so warm and safe right here. *she lets her tail be played with*
> 
> Brey: I know, but..





> - "W-warm"...
> 
> Eclipse chuckles quietly, not wanting to make Vyrenn get embarrassed, and pats on D.J.'s back :
> 
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 5, 2016)

(goodnight )

Dearg's eyes close, in his mind he can hear a voice whispering to him. But not a familiar one. 

"More real than reality, free the darkness within you, darkness is truth, what do you truly believe in.....let go"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: *her tail wiggles around, her face still buried in Brey's breasts* Whatchu doing back there?

Brey: Can you please stop hiding there?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg's eyes close, in his mind he can hear a voice whispering to him. But not a familiar one.
> 
> "More real than reality, free the darkness within you, darkness is truth, what do you truly believe in.....let go"





> Kiba rushes in and shakes Dearg violently.
> 
> - Dearg ! Dearg ! Can you hear me !?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: *her tail wiggles around, her face still buried in Brey's breasts* Whatchu doing back there?
> 
> Brey: Can you please stop hiding there?





> Eclipse chuckles :
> 
> - Welp, I'll leave you three here then... lemme know if ya want anything to eat, kay ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: He is a vampire! *refuses to stop "hiding"*

Brey: No he's not! He's just a strange kangaroo. I think.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 5, 2016)

(Jin: "...Before anyone knows what happens, he slams his fist onto the ground. From afar, they can see a flaming chain thrusting up from the ground and impaling a monster through its chest. The flame burns its being to ashes, until it's no more, only the demonic death "scream" left.
Kiba gulps nervously and looks at Vince :..." 
I read that as: "Descriptive OP things that are not as realistic enough, yet still lines up with the story...")


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 5, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (Jin: "...Before anyone knows what happens, he slams his fist onto the ground. From afar, they can see a flaming chain thrusting up from the ground and impaling a monster through its chest. The flame burns its being to ashes, until it's no more, only the demonic death "scream" left.
> Kiba gulps nervously and looks at Vince :..."
> I read that as: "Descriptive OP things that are not as realistic enough, yet still lines up with the story...")


(Get back Krillen, its too dangerous here!)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 5, 2016)

(What happened to Dearg? D:

What else did I miss?)


----------



## Julen (Jul 5, 2016)

Julen points his rifle around nerviously.

- ma'e (to kiba) i don't like this oooooooooone bit.....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: He is a vampire! *refuses to stop "hiding"*
> 
> Brey: No he's not! He's just a strange kangaroo. I think.





> D.J. chuckles :
> 
> - Yeah yeah yeah... well, you saw me in the sunlight, didn't ya ? I'm perfectly OK, see ?
> 
> ...



---


Julen said:


> Julen points his rifle around nerviously.
> 
> - ma'e (to kiba) i don't like this oooooooooone bit.....





> Kiba looks at Julen, seemingly very nervous :
> 
> - Me neither... Dearg is unconscious, and that werewolf guy... I dunno...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 5, 2016)

*the Jinouga forgot that vampires die in sunlight*

Vyrenn: I guess I did. So you're not a vampire. *she stops hiding in Brey's chest, but not without licking them first*

Brey: Is what a scale? *feeling her lick and blushes* Please not in front of them..


----------



## Julen (Jul 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *she stops hiding in Brey's chest, but not without licking them first*



(  



... I HAD TO DO IT. DON'T JUDGE ME)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 5, 2016)

Julen said:


> (
> 
> 
> 
> ... I HAD TO DO IT. DON'T JUDGE ME)


(I'm judging you now)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 5, 2016)

(Shhhhh don't ruin the fan service)


----------



## Julen (Jul 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (I'm judging you now)


( 



 )


----------



## Julen (Jul 5, 2016)

Julen locks a bayonet on the barrel of his m14. Then he looks at kiba.

- are we gonna wait until they fucking kill us or are we gonna fight huh?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen locks a bayonet on the barrel of his m14. Then he looks at kiba.
> 
> - are we gonna wait until they fucking kill us or are we gonna fight huh?





> Kiba looks at Julen and calmly replies :
> 
> - We're gonna wait until we all recovered. Don't worry, they won't be able to get past these chains.


----------



## Julen (Jul 5, 2016)

Julen frowns and pulls the bolt of his rifle backwards, loading a bullet into the chamber.

- that's sum bull-fucking-horse-shit! I'm not gonna stay here while those fuckers are still out there....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *the Jinouga forgot that vampires die in sunlight*
> 
> Vyrenn: I guess I did. So you're not a vampire. *she stops hiding in Brey's chest, but not without licking them first*
> 
> Brey: Is what a scale? *feeling her lick and blushes* Please not in front of them..





> All the kids look away, blushing, and follow D.J.'s lead :
> 
> - Team Lust-Sin, away !
> 
> ...



---


Julen said:


> Julen frowns and pulls the bolt of his rifle backwards, loading a bullet into the chamber.
> 
> - bull-fucking-horse-shit!





> Kiba only chuckles, but also pulls the chains back into the ground :
> 
> - OK, if you say so...
> 
> ...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 5, 2016)

Brey: Yeah, where did he go? What's going on around here? *fuzzy thing was now sitting in her lap*


----------



## Julen (Jul 5, 2016)

Julen smiles as his right cheek twitches, making him more crazy than what he already is.

-FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Brey: Yeah, where did he go? What's going on around here? *fuzzy thing was now sitting in her lap*





> Eclipse sits next to them two :
> 
> - Well... when we learned of the monsters' invasion, Jin immediately set off straight to the underworld to distract their force and disrupt their reinforcements. He went solo, though... him alone against an entire world of monsters and demons there... he told me that he didn't want to risk anyone else, and that he'd try his best to shield everyone's life, hopes and dreams...
> 
> ...



---


Julen said:


> Julen smiles as his right cheek twitches, making him more crazy than what he already is.
> 
> -FUCK YEAH!





> Kiba creates an aura of flame around him and Julen as his eyes flash orange :
> 
> - Fire bullets. You're welcome.
> 
> ...


----------



## Julen (Jul 5, 2016)

Julen loks crazier than ever, yelling and laughing. He runs with kiba, holding his m14 likea spear, ready to stab someone with the bayonet. He keeps charging fearless into the darkness

-WOOOHOOOOOO! COME GET SUM MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: He'll be fine. There's literally no way for him to die since he's such a god-mod. *says it how it really is*

Brey: What's this "invasion"?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen loks crazier than ever, yelling and laughing. He runs with kiba, holding his m14 likea spear, ready to stab someone with the bayonet. He keeps charging fearless into the darkness
> 
> -WOOOHOOOOOO! COME GET SUM MOTHERFUCKERS!


(I meant to make things really serious and, as such, it'd demand super serious "play style" just to survive through the "stages"... but now I'm literally just like...)




(I'm not sorry XD )

---


Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: He'll be fine. There's literally no way for him to die since he's such a god-mod. *says it how it really is*
> 
> Brey: What's this "invasion"?





> Eclipse sniffs, as if she's trying to hold back tears :
> 
> - Jin told me that these monsters are hunting him down... that's all he said... I don't know what he meant... and goodness me, I don't wanna know either... I just hope he'll be safe...
> 
> ...


----------



## Julen (Jul 5, 2016)

(I know. However i'm bad shit crazy. I was listening to some metallica and i got motivated XD. Sorry if it wasn't serious enough)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Julen said:


> (I know. However i'm bad shit crazy.


(I hope you mean the character, not you irl...
... Of course it can't be irl, otherwise you wouldn't have been allowed to get on the airplane to study aboard in the first place, right ? XD )


----------



## Julen (Jul 5, 2016)

(euh yeaaaaah....i'm not bad shit crazy irl....it's not like kiddos in my school call ne terrorist or psycopath...nooooooooo *nervious laugh*)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: He can do a lot more than just blow up an entire island apperantly. He'd probably even 1-shot Whis from Dragonball to be honest. *almost throws up from mentioning such a god-mod*

Brey: You better not throw up on me!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: He can do a lot more than just blow up an entire island apperantly. He'd probably even 1-shot Whis from Dragonball to be honest. *almost throws up from mentioning such a god-mod*
> 
> Brey: You better not throw up on me!





> Eclipse slightly chuckles at what they think about Jin's power :
> 
> - Well... to be honest, all this is just out of my league... I'm just a mortal, a housewife, I make a living with my cafe, not... doing his stuff that he calls "mercenary" or "monster-hunting" or whatnot...



---


Julen said:


> (euh yeaaaaah....i'm not bad shit crazy irl....it's not like kiddos in my school call ne terrorist or psycopath...nooooooooo *nervious laugh*)


(Let's make things super intense then, shall we ?)


----------



## Julen (Jul 5, 2016)

(Fuck yeah! Now we're talking!)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Fuck yeah! Now we're talking!)


(This might take a while, so...
Wall of text incoming !)


----------



## Julen (Jul 5, 2016)

( dun worry pal. I'm in class and i don't have anything better to do XD)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 5, 2016)

*the fuzzy thing hides her face where she usually does from the incoming wall of text*


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 5, 2016)

(i'm back for now)

Dearg opens his eyes. But not completely. 

Dearg: kiba....the orb...use it....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (i'm back for now)
> 
> Dearg opens his eyes. But not completely.
> 
> Dearg: kiba....the orb...use it....





> Kiba gets startled at Dearg waking up, but then switches to confusion when he listens to Dearg and looks at the orb :
> 
> - What do you mean ?... And... how do I actually "use" this thing ? I've never done this ever before !


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 5, 2016)

He regains full consciousness. Just throw it, and watch... I have plenty of them in my bag.  Not only are they a way of communication they are also a deployable light shield/grenade. And you say that these things don't like the light? Throw it!


----------



## Julen (Jul 5, 2016)

Julen didn't realize that kiba stopped, so he kept charging into he darkness (he's bad shit crazy...dn't judge him). He ended up panting in the middle of nowhere, surrounded by trees. 

-shit.....why do i always screw everything up....fuck...gotta find a way outta here.... 

Then he looked around, which was a big mistake.

(Back with the group. Shots and screams can be heard in the distance)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Dearg said:


> He regains full consciousness. Just throw it, and watch... I have plenty of them in my bag.  Not only are they a way of communication they are also a deployable light shield. And you say that these things don't like the light? Throw it!





Julen said:


> Julen didn't realize that kiba stopped, so he kept charging into he darkness (he's bad shit crazy...dn't judge him). He ended up panting in the middle of nowhere, surrounded by trees.
> 
> -shit.....why do i always screw everything up....fuck...gotta find a way outta here....
> 
> ...





> Kiba is just about to throw the orb and test it out when he hears Julen's screaming and gunshots.
> 
> - Shit !
> 
> ...


----------



## Julen (Jul 5, 2016)

You can hear a scream coming closer and closer.
Suddenly a bayonet goes throught the chest Soul-Downer. When the creature layed on the ground Julen was behind it. Covered in blood. Wih an empty look in his eyes. Then he kneels and cries.
(If you don't like it i'll eliminate it it don't worry :3)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Julen said:


> (If you don't like it i'll eliminate it it don't worry :3)


(Nah, you did well ; thanks for saving Kiba XD )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 5, 2016)

Dearg: aaargh, he gets up and grabs the orb and throws to where kiba and julen are. The orb flashes a large white light, projecting a shield. He runs to Kiba.

Dearg: Kiba!... Kiba!  don't you dare...Damn!

he reaches in his bag to pull out some medicine. 

Dearg: open up my friend this will taste horrible.


----------



## Julen (Jul 5, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Nah, you did well ; thanks for saving Kiba XD )


(Wohooo i did something)


----------



## Julen (Jul 5, 2016)

Julen goes full nuts and starts stabbing the chest of the creature several times. Crying. 
-MOTHER-FUCKER-DIE-DIE-DIE-DIE


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Julen said:


> You can hear a scream coming closer and closer.
> Suddenly a bayonet goes throught the chest Soul-Downer. When the creature layed on the ground Julen was behind it. Covered in blood. Wih an empty look in his eyes. Then he kneels and cries.





Dearg said:


> Dearg: aaargh, he gets up and grabs the orb and throws to where kiba and julen are. The orb flashes a large white light, projecting a shield. He runs to Kiba.
> 
> Dearg: Kiba!... Kiba!  don't you dare...Damn!
> 
> ...





Julen said:


> Julen goes full nuts and starts stabbing the chest of the creature several times. Crying.
> -MOTHER-FUCKER-DIE-DIE-DIE-DIE



---


> Kiba slowly opens his eyes and wakes up from the extreme mental trauma earlier before Dearg gets a chance to try the medicine ; however, it's Julen's crying sound and enraged yell that pulls him back to consciousness. He tries to calm him down :
> 
> - H-hey ! Ease up, man ! D-did the monsters "hurt your feelings" ?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 5, 2016)

Dearg: phew, don't scare me like that. This barrier should hold them back for at least an hour, it will give us time to get out of the forest. 

Dearg: Julen! come back towards the barrier, they can't cross it.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg: phew, don't scare me like that. This barrier should hold them back for at least an hour, it will give us time to get out of the forest.
> 
> Dearg: Julen! come back towards the barrier, they can't cross it.





> Kiba rushes up to Julen and drags him back into within the barrier, and pants heavily :
> 
> - Holy fuck... that was... horrible...
> 
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 5, 2016)

Dearg: I hope so to...

Dearg stares at the monsters clawing at the barrier. 

-Such ugly creatures, i  hope my nephew and the rest are doing alright.  He pulls out some bread and water and passes it to the group.

- here...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg: I hope so to...
> 
> Dearg stares at the monsters clawing at the barrier.
> 
> ...





> Kiba feels extremely disturbed at the sight of the monsters, and stands up :
> 
> - One second...
> 
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 5, 2016)

Giresse: hey stop it .... he grabs his own tail. and gets up

Giresse walks up to Eclipse and embarrassingly ask... 

- um....is there a...place i can....you know... use the restroom? .


----------



## Julen (Jul 5, 2016)

Julen looks at his uniform, almost completely covered in blood. He was still holding his bayonet. He looks at kiba and dearg. He was panting and breathing heavily. They could see that his eyes were almost pitch black, with a strange white dot in the center.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Giresse: hey stop it .... he grabs his own tail. and gets up
> 
> Giresse walks up to Eclipse and embarrassingly ask...
> 
> - um....is there a...place i can....you know... use the restroom? .





> Eclipse points at a small room next to the kitchen :
> 
> - Um, sure thing ; it's over there.



---


Julen said:


> Julen looks at his uniform, almost completely covered in blood. He was still holding his bayonet. He looks at kiba and dearg. He was panting and breathing heavily. They could see that his eyes were almost pitch black, with a strange white dot in the center.





> Kiba looks at the sky. It's almost dawn. He then looks back at Julen :
> 
> - Easy, man... easy... you'll be OK...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 5, 2016)

Dearg: The barrier is dissipating.  If we are all ok? We should go. Luckily they were near were he fell. He grabs his bow. 

- We are almost out of here, when the barrier dies and you drop your blades. We run like hell!


----------



## Julen (Jul 5, 2016)

Julen stares at kiba and dearg like if he didn't understand what they said. His head and limbs twitch from time to time.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg: The barrier is dissipating.  If we are all ok? We should go. Luckily they were near were he fell. He grabs his bow.
> 
> - We are almost out of here, when the barrier dies and you drop your blades. We run like hell!





Julen said:


> Julen stares at kiba and dearg like if he didn't understand what they said.





> Kiba looks at Dearg :
> 
> - As soon as you find any sunlight at all, bring Julen there immediately. Sunlight is the only way to fully get someone out of the hallucination from those monsters...
> 
> ...


----------



## Julen (Jul 5, 2016)

Julen looks at kiba directly into his eyes.

-i'm...i'm not.hallucinating.....i was......but not anymore......is..........is that bad?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 5, 2016)

Dearg also checks to see if Vince was still alive, apparently he slipped out before Dearg set the barrier.  The barrier starts to flicker.
-hmm, kiba are you ready? I"m going to throw another one behind us if they get too close.  3........2.......1......RUN! The barrier disappears. Kiba's chain blades retract.  They dash as fast as they can towards an opening with sunlight.





- there's the exit, go go go!  while running he shoots his flash bang arrows to hold them off temporarily. They barley make it out.

-that...was....close. He puts down Julen, and collapses to the ground out of exhaustion


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

> Once outside the forest, Kiba pants heavily, with his hands on his knees.
> 
> - That... was... like... hell... dear god...
> 
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 5, 2016)

Dearg takes a short moment to catch his breath.  and slaps julen on the back.

-come on, you heard the man lets go soldier!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 6, 2016)

*both Wyverns had passed out on the couch*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 6, 2016)

*The Brachy had started to wake up, but the fuzzy thing was still curled up on the couch beside her*

Brey: What.. time is it?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 6, 2016)

(time to get this story moving X3)
Meanwhile back at the house.  Eclipse and the others start to wonder why Giresse still hasn't come out of the bathroom.  It has been an hour since he went in there. Leo walks over to the door and yells.....


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 6, 2016)

(Wow... Sorry for the smoll not-interaction at the rp XD)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 6, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (Wow... Sorry for the smoll not-interaction at the rp XD)


(No problem, i think jin is pretty busy at the moment, or the wrath of restrictions got him again)(I've just been working on art stuff)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 6, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (No problem, i think jin is pretty busy at the moment, or the wrath of restrictions got him again)(I've just been working on art stuff)


(Cools. So, what do you think I can do so I can progress more at the story, and not become a filler character. Even worse, maybe a static character!)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 6, 2016)

(not to worry, i wrote it in a way that your still alive, you slipped away at the last second. We'll probably meet again in the next town ^_^, Yep... we survived)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 6, 2016)

(Don't worry, I'm not restricted ; I'm just trying to thoroughly develop the story here, and it REEAAALLLLYYYYY takes times !)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 6, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Don't worry, I'm not restricted ; I'm just trying to thoroughly develop the story here, and it REEAAALLLLYYYYY takes times !)


(ok, take your time ^_^)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 6, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg also checks to see if Vince was still alive, apparently he slipped out before Dearg set the barrier.  The barrier starts to flicker.
> -hmm, kiba are you ready? I"m going to throw another one behind us if they get too close.  3........2.......1......RUN! The barrier disappears. Kiba's chain blades retract.  They dash as fast as they can towards an opening with sunlight.
> 
> 
> ...


(YOU HAVE SOUNDS FOR EVERYTHING! I LOVE YOU NOW! Especially some orchestral. I love orchestral.)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 6, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (YOU HAVE SOUNDS FOR EVERYTHING! I LOVE YOU NOW! Especially some orchestral. I love orchestral.)


(thanks ^_^ i try to make things interesting, and you can't go wrong with Jeremy Soule)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 6, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *The Brachy had started to wake up, but the fuzzy thing was still curled up on the couch beside her*
> 
> Brey: What.. time is it?





> D.J. and Tyson pop their heads from the sides of the couch, their tongue playfully sticking out as they wag their tail :
> 
> - Morning, miss !



---


Dearg said:


> Meanwhile back at the house. Eclipse and the others start to wonder why Giresse still hasn't come out of the bathroom. It has been an hour since he went in there. Leo walks over to the door and yells.....





> Leo knocks on the door :
> 
> - Hey, kid, are you trying to make up for a full century of not taking a shower or something !? Hurry up, my stomach is "self-destabilizing" !



---


> The group arrive at a small town after about 10 minutes walking from the forest. It appears to be in an even worse state than Ionah, with the monsters' damage everywhere they can lay their eyes on. From the buildings to the gates, the ground, the trees, and everything in between, signs and marks of their claws are the most visible.
> 
> - Shit...
> 
> ...



---


> ... Meanwhile...
> 
> Jin slowly wakes up from a severe sleep-paralysis, and finds himself awfully lightheaded. He feels like he got hit by a truck in the head, and has been in a coma for weeks since then. Pain coursing through every inch of his body.
> When he opens his eyes, all he sees is complete blackness. He can't even see the ground, or whatever it is he's on at the moment.
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 6, 2016)

Leo feels something is up, and puts his ear against the door, he doesn't hear any movement inside. He bust the door open to discover that Giresse had climbed out bathroom window.  He could see him running towards where Dearg and the others went.  But it was short lived. DJ catches him.

Giresse: Hey let me go!


Back at the other town:

Dearg looks in absolute horror:
-Yep this is bad, It's spreading faster than we thought.  I should probably scout ahead to see if anybody survived.  He pulls out of his bag a purple bandana and wraps it around his neck. This will hide me from monsters. As long as I don't look at them. I should be fine. Don't worry I made you guys one as well. He hands one to each of them.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 6, 2016)

Brey: Morning to you too? *looks at the fuzzy thing which was still curled up like a kitty, petting her gently on the head*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 6, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Leo feels something is up, and puts his ear against the door, he doesn't hear any movement inside. He bust the door open to discover that Giresse had climbed out bathroom window. He could see him running towards where Dearg and the others went. But it was short lived. DJ catches him.
> 
> Giresse: Hey let me go!





> D.J. can be seen holding Giresse's tail, and Giresse can be seen struggling to break free from D.J.'s grip.
> 
> - Let you go ? So you can hurt yourself ?... Not today, buddy. Don't make me ask my grandma to look after you. She's a CAT, mousy !
> 
> D.J. then proceeds to drag Giresse by the tail back home.



---


Dearg said:


> Dearg looks in absolute horror:
> -Yep this is bad, It's spreading faster than we thought. I should probably scout ahead to see if anybody survived. He pulls out of his bag a purple bandana and wraps it around his neck. This will hide me from monsters. As long as I don't look at them. I should be fine. Don't worry I made you guys one as well. He hands one to each of them.





> Kiba seems confused at the badana :
> 
> - Euh... how is this gonna work ? Making me turn invisible ?... And when or where did you prepare them in the first place ?



---


Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Brey: Morning to you too? *looks at the fuzzy thing which was still curled up like a kitty, petting her gently on the head*





> Tyson walks to Brey and sits down, next to the couch, with his tail curled around him. He looks like a puppy with that look.
> 
> - Mom told me to ask if you want anything to eat, miss.



---


> ... Somewhere else...
> 
> Jin turns around to see a black-fur kangaroo that almost blends into the blackness around. Both his eyes are completely blackened out as well, but the veins crawing out of there are still visible, due to the glowing light, blood-red in color, "illuminating" his face. He has silver-white hair and ivory-yellow underbelly.
> The kangaroo himself appears to be "translucent", however, due to Jin being able to see through him.
> ...


----------



## Julen (Jul 6, 2016)

(Holy dog shit that's some serious plot twist right there)

Julen looks at the bandana and puts it in his pocket. Then he looks at dearg straight into his eyes.

- i....i don't need this........let's go....

His actitude changed since he got attacked by the Soul-Downers. He holstered his m14 and started walking towards the main street of the town.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 6, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Holy dog shit that's some serious plot twist right there)


(Where ? o3o
Also, is Julen gonna talk that quietly from here on ?)


----------



## Julen (Jul 6, 2016)

(Where? In your last message. When you find "yourself".


Why do you ask? :3)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 6, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Where? In your last message. When you find "yourself".


(Well... I got inspired from Undertale's Genocide Route... yes, Jin literally wiped out the entire underworld...)



Julen said:


> Why do you ask? :3)


(I wanna know why, so I can know if I can handle the tension... otherwise, I may ask you to stop it, which may ruin the "fun")


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 6, 2016)

(Jin is Sans)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 6, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Jin is Sans)


(Jin wiped the floor with Sans already ; it's Azirak playing as Chara :3)


----------



## Julen (Jul 6, 2016)

(Wepl if you want to i can stop :3. 
But it's like something deep deep inside of him changed. Like if he went more insane after the hallucinations but he hides it)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 6, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Wepl if you want to i can stop :3.
> But it's like something deep deep inside of him changed. Like if he went more insane after the hallucinations but he hides it)


(The idea of insanity makes my skin/fur crawl... I hate it when it has to do with "losing control of one's own mind"... please stop it, thanks T_T )


----------



## Julen (Jul 6, 2016)

(Alroight :3)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 6, 2016)

(Also, we gotta wait for Dearg too, sooo... more wall of text incoming !)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 6, 2016)

(Shoves more popcorn into his mouth)


----------



## Julen (Jul 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Shoves more popcorn into his mouth)


(OMG KEEMSTAR CNFRMD)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 6, 2016)

(Pffff but with more eating and less suggestion)


----------



## Julen (Jul 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Pffff but with more eating and less suggestion)


(Leet's  geeet riiiiight into the NEEEEEEEEWS)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 6, 2016)

(What have i done *facepaws* while still shoving popcorn in mouth)


----------



## Julen (Jul 6, 2016)

( BYOUTIFUL




 )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 6, 2016)

> Jin lets out a gasp of pure panic as he "snaps" out of the trance that Azirak is luring him into :
> 
> - No !
> 
> ...


----------



## Julen (Jul 6, 2016)

(*applause*....i can't do anything else. I can't.... *keeps doing it*...jesus christ how byoutiful is that...no joke)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 6, 2016)

Julen said:


> (*applause*....i can't do anything else. I can't.... *keeps doing it*...jesus christ how byoutiful is that...no joke)


(I should be a writer XD )


----------



## Julen (Jul 6, 2016)

(Honestly I would like to be thwre and take part in the fight instead of staying in the mundane world killing Soul-Downers XD)


----------



## Julen (Jul 6, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I should be a writer XD )


(Jokes aside. You fucking should)


----------



## Julen (Jul 6, 2016)

( i mean...you can perfectly empathise with the characters and their feelings... and it's all really well putted together...i just love it :3)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 6, 2016)

(Dads desperate struggle fills you with . . . DETERMINATION and manly tears)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 6, 2016)

(Someone get some more popcorn and pepsi ! We're running low and we're gonna run out in no time at this rate !)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 6, 2016)

(You guys don't have time to eat popcorn you have a world to save chokes on popcorn)


----------



## Julen (Jul 6, 2016)

(I'll give you the gunnery sergeant seal of approval 





Cause that was OUT FUCKING STANDING )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 6, 2016)

(To @Yaruzaru , @Julen , @Vince_Werewolf , @Azrion/Zhalo and @Dearg : I literally spent one hour searching through all the pages of the threads and conversations of our RPs to find the "correct" lines to help Jin resonate his willpower...
Thank you, guys... I couldn't have done it without you <3
You guys are *my hopes and dreams* !)


----------



## Julen (Jul 6, 2016)

(As weird as it sounds I'm literaly getting fucking sentimental dude.....)


----------



## Julen (Jul 6, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Thank you, guys... I couldn't have done it without you <3
> You guys are *my hopes and dreams* !)


(Stahp... stahp it *blushes*)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 6, 2016)

(impossible choice is impossible)


----------



## Julen (Jul 6, 2016)

(What about some metallica? :3)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 6, 2016)

(,,,,,,,i'm awake , i'm awake, oh the joys of different time zones)
-Yes the bandana will cloak us.  He puts on this cloak and the bandana. Oh i almost forgot, i whipped these up to. These potions will simulate the feeeling of lifelessness in the face, just in case one of them gets a hold of you. Dearg disappears, you can see indents of his feet paws in the grass. 




In the town: Dearg moves between the alleys, the empty houses.  Sneaking past all of the monsters.  He then spots a tavern with a single light inside.  He peeks into the window.  a group of people have baricaded themselves inside. He also notices someone

-(whispers) Hey it's Vince! He was standing guard.  I better let kiba know

he makes his way back out of town and back to where Kiba and Julen are.  He pokes Kiba on the shoulder, startling him.

Back at the house:

Since Giresse tried to escape. They treated him like a child and locked him in the bedroom.  Eclipse scolds him for doing something so dangerous. Dearg warned her he would do something like this. DJ snickers a little bit and goes back to his post

Giresse: .....i'm sorry :'(.

-


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 6, 2016)

(@Dearg , you're gonna wanna read through what's going on with Jin in the previous page :3 )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 6, 2016)

Dearg said:


>


(I'M IN LOVE WITH THIS)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 6, 2016)

Dearg said:


> -



(Now i feel like playing it again T_T)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 6, 2016)

( I just read what happening with jin, wow, very moving)


----------



## Julen (Jul 6, 2016)

Dearg said:


> ( I just read what happening with jin, wow, very moving)


(_*Very *moving)_


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Now i feel like playing it again T_T)


( i actually found the soundtrack, it's free on bandcampX3)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 6, 2016)

(OK, guys, one more epic wall of text before I go to bed :3 here we go !)


----------



## Julen (Jul 6, 2016)

(Wohoooo!)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 6, 2016)

Dearg said:


> ( i actually found the soundtrack, it's free on bandcampX3)


(All the tracks are here . . . what have you done presses the loop button then smashes it into pieces)


----------



## Julen (Jul 6, 2016)

(Welp......while i was waiting i made this on gmod but now i'm out of ideas........ does anyone have any other kewl ideas? idfk i'm bored)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 6, 2016)

(*Drops keys to the underworld on the ground* Oops, how clumsy of me *walks away*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 6, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (,,,,,,,i'm awake , i'm awake, oh the joys of different time zones)
> -Yes the bandana will cloak us.  He puts on this cloak and the bandana. Oh i almost forgot, i whipped these up to. These potions will simulate the feeeling of lifelessness in the face, just in case one of them gets a hold of you. Dearg disappears, you can see indents of his feet paws in the grass.
> 
> 
> ...





> Kiba gets startled at Dearg's poke :
> 
> - Whoa ! What the--... oh, it's you, Dearg... jeez, you scared me !... Anyway, what's the situation ?
> 
> ...



---


Dearg said:


> Back at the house:
> 
> Since Giresse tried to escape. They treated him like a child and locked him in the bedroom. Eclipse scolds him for doing something so dangerous. Dearg warned her he would do something like this. DJ snickers a little bit and goes back to his post
> 
> Giresse: .....i'm sorry :'(.





> Eclipse frowns :
> 
> - It'll be us to be sorry to your uncle if anything happens, kiddo ! Goodness me...
> 
> ...



---

("Final boss" theme)







> Azirak lets out a terrible smirk and brings his hands up, wrapping himself in shadow and vanishes out of sight, only his voice left :
> 
> - Now you see me...
> 
> ...



(Choose your answer !)
{ *FIGHT* }
{ *MERCY* }


----------



## Julen (Jul 6, 2016)

( 



KILL HIM
*FIGHT*)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 6, 2016)

(AAAAAAAAAAAA REAL LIFE STUFF! 

Anyways, _what'd I miss?)_


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 6, 2016)

(Mercy? You mean that thing that humans have ? *shrugs*)


----------



## Julen (Jul 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Mercy? You mean that thing that humans have ? *shrugs*)


(Do i look like if i had mercy ._.)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 6, 2016)

(*beating himself up because he can't keep a good side char* I BLAME IRL STUFF)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 6, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (*beating himself up because he can't keep a good side char* I BLAME IRL STUFF)


(*stops him from beating himself up* NUUUUU YOU MAH FAVORITE FILLER CHAR)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 6, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (*stops him from beating himself up* NUUUUU YOU MAH FAVORITE FILLER CHAR)


(O-oh! I get it now... *crosses arms*Anyways, Vince's status?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 6, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (O-oh! I get it now... *crosses arms*Anyways, Vince's status?)


(Leader of survivors at a town named Maliska, a town that is rundown even worse than Ionah because of the monsters ; Kiba, @Julen and @Dearg have arrived, and Dearg has found you and the other surviviors)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 6, 2016)

(Cool... I'm sorta okay with being filler until I can get a stable time to be a side char...)


----------



## Julen (Jul 6, 2016)

Julen goes back to his normal amount of insanity and smiles hearing kiba's words.
-let's rock!
Hammers his m14


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 6, 2016)

(wall of text incoming) Dearg continues to fight with alongside the group.  He is suddenly stopped by a pain in the back of his head . The whispering voice he heard from when he was unconscious was much clearer.

????: "Free the darkness within you, darkness is truth, what do you truly believe in? Let go...."

-Who are you? he was on his knees at this point.

????: let go...and become something much more. BECOME THE BEAST THAT YOU REALLY ARE!

- aaaaaugh, No, your not real!

He then notices a downer is near him, he subsides the pain and takes aim. The creature dies.  The voice disappears and the pain goes away.  It appears the downers have taken a special interest in Dearg, but why?

Dearg props himself against a building to regain his composure.


Back at the house:

Giresse and Tyson are playing in the living room, Eclipse is relieved that Giresse is not worrying about his uncle for the moment. She gives them a smile and goes into the kitchen to make them something to eat.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 6, 2016)

Can I join?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 6, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen goes back to his normal amount of insanity and smiles hearing kiba's words.
> -let's rock!
> Hammers his m14





> Kiba, Julen and Dearg split up, each making his own way into and through the town, to flank the monsters from behind. Julen goes for the back-stabs with the bayonet on his gun, Dear is armed with his bow and daggers, and Kiba his flaming chains, all ready to make short work out of the monsters and secure what's left of the town.



---


Dearg said:


> Dearg continues to fight with alongside the group. He is suddenly stopped by a pain in the back of his head . The whispering voice he heard from when he was unconscious was much clearer.
> 
> ????: "Free the darkness within you, darkness is truth, what do you truly believe in? Let go...."
> 
> ...





> Kiba walks to Dearg :
> 
> - Seems like you'll need more than this badana, man...
> 
> ...



---


Dearg said:


> Giresse and Tyson are playing in the living room, Eclipse is relieved that Giresse is not worrying about his uncle for the moment. She gives them a smile and goes into the kitche





> Both Tyson and Giresse seems to get on with each other well, possibly because they both have Dearg as their father figure, which allows them to share their memories about him, "the often grumpy but friendly old fox".



---

(Since most of you guys think of Azirak as Frieza, I think we all know the answer...)

{ *FIGHT* }


> Jin ignores Azirak's plead and continues to slashes his whip at the impaled victim. Each strike splits one more big cut on his body and tears a chunk of him off, until the 9th hit, which finally rips him out of existence.
> Azirak's crying sounds in pain as his death gets is loud... until no more.
> The blackness around Jin slowly cracks apart, as if mere glasses, and what looks like sunlight shine through anywhere open, all towards Jin. The white aura surrounds Jin again, but he feels that it's not from within him. The armor of chains on him start to glow in reflection to the "sunlight".
> Everything turns white. An otherworldly voice echoes around as it speaks to Jin, though different this time :
> ...



---


Dearg said:


> (wall of text incoming)


(Lol, still nothing compared to mine, pal XD )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 6, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (Cool... I'm sorta okay with being filler until I can get a stable time to be a side char...)



Dearg takes the amulet and puts it on, they continue to fight the monsters off, all through the evening . They make it to the tavern, Dearg bangs on the door.

-Vince! Open the door, they are coming!...Vince I know your in there. Hurry.






(XD, why?)


----------



## Julen (Jul 6, 2016)

Julen backstabs one of the creatures and fires his gun three times, making sure that he thing is dead.

-TAKE SOME OF THIS YOU SCUMBAG!

Then he sees Dearg banging on a door. He runs and slams the door, pullimg it out of the frame.

-c'mon move in!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 6, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg takes the amulet and puts it on, they continue to fight the monsters off, all through the evening . They make it to the tavern, Dearg bangs on the door.
> 
> -Vince! Open the door, they are coming!...Vince I know your in there. Hurry.





Julen said:


> Julen backstabs one of the creatures and fires his gun three times, making sure that he thing is dead.
> 
> -TAKE SOME OF THIS YOU SCUMBAG!
> 
> ...





> Kiba is the last to get in. As soon as he enters, he raises up flaming chains to block the door frame, in case the monsters plan to have a sleep party. He then sits down on the floor :
> 
> - Whew ! Another really-close one... This is so like Left-4-Dead now... wish I brought Jin's weapons with me so I could help everyone arm themselves better...
> 
> ...



---


> ... Meanwhile, somewhere far away, in the mundane world...
> 
> After stepping out of the Silver Gate, Jin stands still for a moment and takes a deep breath :
> 
> ...


----------



## Julen (Jul 6, 2016)

Julen looks at kiba and chuckles

-damn....Left 4 dead......what a great game...
jeez....what makes you think that we're not armed enough? I am....

Throws the magazine of his m14 away and loads a fresh one. Then he looks around for a second.

- also...any woundeds? Is everyone ok?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 6, 2016)

Dearg: I think so, Vince throws his barrier down. The people inside are all hunched in a corner. Too scared to move.

-It's alright we are not your enemies

Villager: but you brought them here! We might as well be already dead. I lost my wife to those god damn thing out there!

Dearg: hey pal...

Villager: NO! Stay back. From the looks of you, your no better than them.

Dearg notices his fur is covered in blood from the downers.

- oh god.... He grabs a bottle from the behind the counter, you don't mind do you?

Villager: do whatever you want, just don't hurt us! 

Kiba swipes the bottle out of his hand, very disapprovingly. The bottle shatters.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 7, 2016)

(i'm currently not at my house so there is going to be a moment for inactivity from me. It takes me a while to get home from where I am)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 7, 2016)

Vince keeps up on reinforcing his barrier.
(to where now? Sorry, IRL stuff and RP juggling is tricky...)

Kiba" - Hey, uh... if you can make some of those *barriers* of yours to stack up with my chains, we'd have a better chance to rest well tonight..."
Vince nods, "but I don't know if that's a good combination though..." he raises his paws as he molds the barrier into a larger dome.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen looks at kiba and chuckles
> 
> -damn....Left 4 dead......what a great game...
> jeez....what makes you think that we're not armed enough? I am....
> ...





Dearg said:


> Dearg: I think so, Vince throws his barrier down. The people inside are all hunched in a corner. Too scared to move.
> 
> -It's alright we are not your enemies
> 
> ...





> Kiba looks at the villagers from where he is, not moving an inch, and his expression not changing at all either, only a serious, but also caring, look :
> 
> - We. Will. Not. Hurt. Any of you. A'ight ? Now please stay calm and do not panic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 7, 2016)

(Just when i thought i could just sit around and eat popcorn)

An odd creature than can simply be described as looking like a cross between a monkey and a lizard with horns sprouting from his head can be seen lowering his weapon as a demon falls to the ground. The glaive he is wielding looks to be of the same make as Jins weaponry, made of silver and black steel with the blood of the demon dripping off the tip of it. He brings it over to hold it at his side with one paw as he tries to talk to the woman that was being attacked by the demon

" Are you injured? " 

He looks at her with a bit of concern seeing her expression. The woman looks fearful of the demons presence even as it lies lifeless on the ground but she takes her gaze off the demons body in order to reply to him 

 - " I-i'm fine . . . thank you . . .  i though everyone had left . . . " She lets out a sigh of relief from being saved as she finishes speaking

Yaruzaru - " I think most people have, I've been looking for anyone left behind . . .  i'm just glad i was able to reach you before they did " He calmly smiles at the woman who seems to ease up a little as he does. Yaruzaru then turns his head suddenly as he hears a familiar voice call his name

" Dad? . . .  " Yaruzaru pauses looking surprised for a moment when he sees who it is but then lets out a joyous laugh before running up to give Jin a close hug with his one free paw


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> Yaruzaru then turns his head suddenly as he hears a familiar voice call his name
> 
> " Dad? . . . " Yaruzaru pauses looking surprised for a moment when he sees who it is but then lets out a joyous laugh before running up to give Jin a close hug with his one free paw





> Jin lets out a sharp sigh of relief and rushes towards the creature :
> 
> - YARU !
> 
> ...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 7, 2016)

Yaru rests his head against Jin as he hugs him, he can't help but smile as he holds Jin close to him. He feels as if his fathers emotions are flowing into him as he embraces him.

" I can say the same for you dad . . . you just went to fight them all on your own and left everyone worried . . . but i suppose i should have expected you to do that " He chuckles as he nuzzles against Jin


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> Yaru rests his head against Jin as he hugs him, he can't help but smile as he holds Jin close to him. He feels as if his fathers emotions are flowing into him as he embraces him.
> 
> " I can say the same for you dad . . . you just went to fight them all on your own and left everyone worried . . . but i suppose i should have expected you to do that " He chuckles as he nuzzles against Jin





> Jin nose-kisses Yaru to get back the scent of his son as he holds him for dear life for another few minutes, before finally letting him go.
> 
> - Well, you know me... it pained me so bad to leave you all behind... but these monsters wanted me, so... me staying would only result in you being caught in the crossfire...
> 
> ...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 7, 2016)

(Seems like the story is hardly ever going when I am awake, mostly when I'm asleep, so I've been for the most part absent )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 7, 2016)

(I know them feels, the timezone differences are real)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Seems like the story is hardly ever going when I am awake, mostly when I'm asleep, so I've been for the most part absent )


(D.J. can defend the town by himself, sooooo I suggest you to go to another town and secure it and stuff)
(Also, cheer up, you had your contribution in resonating Jin's willpower in page 13 :3 )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 7, 2016)

*After hearing strange words from above telling her to secure another town and stuff, Brey only wonders where the towns even are. Since she didn't know, she only continued to pet the sleepy fuzzy thing and get back to Eclipses question of breakfast*

Brey: Umm.... *thinks* Sausage & Eggs?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> After hearing strange words from above telling her to secure another town and stuff


(Unbreakable plot armor)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 7, 2016)

Dearg looks at Kiba, and shakes his head. 

-what began as a simple medicine run with my nephew, turned into a nightmare. I didn't think I've ever had to fight this much.  He drops his weapons.

He walks over to the sink and tries to wash off the blood vigorously out of his fur.

- it...won't... come....off...(sniffle, sniffle) he immediately  burst into tears. Kiba walks over to him and gives him a hug. Just make it stop...please!  As a auto defense he passes out. The monsters can be heard outside, they are getting restless.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg looks at Kiba, and shakes his head.
> 
> -what began as a simple medicine run with my nephew, turned into a nightmare. I didn't think I've ever had to fight this much.  He drops his weapons.
> 
> ...





> Kiba looks at Dearg in distress :
> 
> - I regret taking you to this mission... I'm really sorry, man...
> 
> He then looks outside the house. The chains still ward off the monsters, but Dearg's situation isn't any good at all.



---


Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Since she didn't know, she only continued to pet the sleepy fuzzy thing and get back to Eclipses question of breakfast*
> 
> Brey: Umm.... *thinks* Sausage & Eggs?





> Eclipse wags her tail :
> 
> - Sure thing, girls !
> 
> She then walks off to the kitchen. D.J. pops his face up from behind the couch and sees that Vyrenn is still sleeping, and proceeds to poke her tail.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 7, 2016)

????: dearg......dearg.....let go....

Dearg: who are you?

????:.....i...am....you....

Dearg: ugh...me?

????: your feral side, your....dark side!

Dearg: no...it's just another trick

????: XD believe what you want.  hehehe, use my power or your friends will die

Dearg: No!

????: then let me show you their fate...., this will come to pass... rest assured. You will be mine...my...puppet....

He then sees himself as a monster on all fours on top of a pile of bodies,  his friends all dead. But the thing that struck him the most was seeing Giresse and Tyson eviscerated, but it wasn't monsters that got him, it was Dearg himself. There was blood on his mouth. He then screams

Dearg: NOOOOOO AROOOOOOOHHHH!

{gasp}
he wakes up in a cold sweat..., tears continue to stream down his face.
- no no no (talking to himself)
  phew it was just a dream, need to keep it together.

(whew, that got a bit dark )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 7, 2016)

*The fuzzy thing's tail flops up a bit when DJ touches it*


----------



## Julen (Jul 7, 2016)

Julen stands up and comes close to dearg. Just in case he aims his gun at him.

- hey bud... are you doing ok?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 7, 2016)

-Yeah... i'm fine....it was just a bad dream. Haven't had a lot of sleep. 

Julen lowers his gun. Kiba looked at him with even more concern. Like he knew something was going on.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Dearg said:


> ????: dearg......dearg.....let go....
> 
> Dearg: who are you?
> 
> ...





> Kiba wakes up violently at Dearg's scream, and sees him emotionally broken. Kiba gets to him and tries to comfort him :
> 
> - Hey, hey, ease up there, man... something wrong ?
> 
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 7, 2016)

Yeah, i don't feel it anymore. Thank you. It's been a long night. Lets just get what little sleep we can.  He lays back down.


----------



## Julen (Jul 7, 2016)

- get some sleeps yourselves guys.....i'm gonna gi to the upper floor...and check that everything is fine... if anyone needs me...i'm upstairs.

He grabs his rifle and goes upstairs. He starts checking every single room. When he's done eveything is clear. Then he just sits in a corner and looks through the window, lost in his thoughts.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 7, 2016)

Vince approaches Dearg, "are you sure you're okay? You sort-of howled here..." he looks at Dearg with concern.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 7, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> Vince approaches Dearg, "are you sure you're okay? You sort-of howled here..." he looks at Dearg with concern.


I saw terrible things, this voice in my head told me that I would kill everyone close to me. It told me it was me, but it didn't sound like me.  His hands tremble. I think we're dealing  with something much worse than these beast. And the only way to figure it out is to reach Jin in time. But for now lets sleep, the barrier should hold till morning.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 7, 2016)

(*sighs* I might've plot shifted...)
"Yeah, the barrier should... Have a good night, Dearg," Vince tries to say in a calm tone.

Vince then goes to his floorbed, placing his sword in its' scabbard and putting the sword beside him, then snuggles to sleep.

  Dark, pitch black. He tries to sleep, but he can't. Tossing and turning, tossing and turning, his mind can't seem to be put to rest.
Suddenly he feels a surge of tension around him. Discomfort bothered him even further.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

(Jin is eating popcorn like a total D-bag while watching you guys struggling to survive XD )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 7, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Jin is eating popcorn like a total D-bag while watching you guys struggling to survive XD )


(I was doing that before it was cool : 3 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

(Kidding, though, I'm gonna take a small break from this, so... stay determined until I return, kay ?
For the moment... you may kill, but don't get killed, that's all I'm saying )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 7, 2016)

(Commence filler episode)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 7, 2016)

( a'ight, I think my character sleeping is me calling it a night , i don't know we'll see, but If I don't come back within the next few hours, then goodnight/good morning/ good afternoon)


----------



## Julen (Jul 7, 2016)

Julen keeps looking through the window until he sees a big group lf Soul-downers coming close to their building.

- WE GOT VISIT GUYS!

Then he smashed he window with the wooden stock of his m14 and pulled the pin of a grenade. 

- FIRE IN THE HOOOLE!

He threw the grenade under a nearby car which blew up and killed many of them. Then he started taking out the Soul-downers that still alive. The sound of shooting and explosions could be heard far away, which could attract more Downers to their position.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen keeps looking through the window until he sees a big group lf Soul-downers coming close to their building.
> 
> - WE GOT VISIT GUYS!
> 
> ...





> Kiba quickly gets to Julen :
> 
> - Hold your fire !
> 
> ...


----------



## Julen (Jul 7, 2016)

What actually happens




(Min 1:34)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 7, 2016)

Julen said:


> What actually happens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Wut exactly was he shooting at other than all the buildings?)


----------



## Julen (Jul 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Wut exactly was he shooting at other than all the buildings?)


(I dunno but it still looks kewl :3. It's called "suppresing fire" XD)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 7, 2016)

Dearg and the others are woken up by the sound of the grenade and gunfire. 

- what the hell....? under attack? He stumbles to get up, but then immediately falls back down.

- ow dammit! Kiba! What is going on?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

> Kiba looks outside :
> 
> - Enemies incoming !... This is gonna be messy...
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 7, 2016)

Vince snaps awake, clumsily getting up, then gestures his paws to cast a barrier.


----------



## Julen (Jul 7, 2016)

Julen keeps shooting and looking at them fearlessly. He shoots them in the crystals before they can attack his mind.

- TAKE *shoots* SOME *shoots* OF THIS *shoots* MOTHER *shoots* FUCKERS *shoots*


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 7, 2016)

Vince quickly changes the barrier to allow Julen's bullets to pass through.
"Give me a heads up before you go trigger happy, will ya? Or those will just not go through my barrier." he growls lightly.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 7, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen keeps shooting and looking at them fearlessly. He shoots them in the head before they can attack his mind.
> 
> - TAKE *shoots* SOME *shoots* OF THIS *shoots* MOTHER *shoots* FUCKERS *shoots*


(Julen. I recall the monsters only being killed if you shoot the crystals, not their heads. So you pretty much screwed yourself again unless Plot Armour or Jin-Ex-Machina happens)


----------



## Julen (Jul 7, 2016)

(You have a point there..... done)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 7, 2016)

Julen said:


> (You have a point there..... done)


(What is Done cannot be Undone...)


----------



## Julen (Jul 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (What is Done cannot be Undone...)


(Yeah yeah....whatever...)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 7, 2016)

A monster somehow managed to crack a portion of the barrier dome, charging straight for Vince.

"Naah!" he shouts in panic, swiping his sword aimlessly in front of him.
He luckily severed the crystal, shattering the monster in turn.

"Looks like I can't hold this up much longer," Vince declares to everyone as he remolds the barrier dome around them.
He seems like he's losing the strength to keep the barrier up, he bends his knees in tiredness, whilst keeping his paws up to maintain the barrier.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> A monster somehow managed to crack a portion of the barrier dome, charging straight for Vince.
> 
> "Naah!" he shouts in panic, swiping his sword aimlessly in front of him.
> He luckily severed the crystal, shattering the monster in turn.
> ...





> Kiba turns back at Vince :
> 
> - Get inside, leave this to me !
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 7, 2016)

(Okay, good timing for a rest for my character Jin.. I brb)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (Okay, good timing for a rest for my character Jin.. I brb)


(I need you alive, you fluffy punchbag)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Jin-Ex-Machina


(What even...)


----------



## Julen (Jul 7, 2016)

Julen smiles at the word "fireworks" and pulls the pin of another grenade with his teeth and throws it to the Soul-Downers.

- HEADS UP!

The blast of the grenade kills almost all of them. The last ones are laying on the ground, badly wounded. Julen decides to take them down calmly, shot by shot.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 7, 2016)

Dearg is still physically and mentally fatigued, he gets up and grabs his weapons. He readies his bow and starts shooting. One by one they go down. 

-take cover, he throws another white orb and creates the light barrier.  Relieving Vince of having to put one up. They continue to fight.

meanwhile back at the house:

Giresse  and the children are sound sleep, but he is woken up by a noise.  

Some how a downer found it's way inside, it climbs it's way upstairs and comes into the bedroom, it crawls ever closer to the children. Giresse tries to look away but he can't, he's too scared.  The Downer gets of hold of him, he slowly starts to loose himself, he can see terrible things.  He cries for help.  DJ and Leo dash upstairs and kill the monster quickly.  Eclipse rush's upstairs to see if everyone's OK. She see's Giresse with black pupils  and shortened breath. She panics and motions DJ to help her.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen smiles at the word "fireworks" and pulls the pin of another grenade with his teeth and throws it to the Soul-Downers.
> 
> - HEADS UP!
> 
> The blast of the grenade kills almost all of them. The last ones are laying on the ground, badly wounded. Julen decides to take them down calmly, shot by shot.





Dearg said:


> Dearg is still physically and mentally fatigued, he gets up and grabs his weapons. He readies his bow and starts shooting. One by one they go down.
> 
> -take cover, he throws another white orb and creates the light barrier. Relieving Vince of having to put one up. They continue to fight.





> Kiba remains outside to hold the front line and get the monsters' attention, while Dearg and Julen snipe their way through, one by one, until the last finally collapses on the ground. Kiba also collapses as well, and finds it rather hard to get used to his vision, after having his eyes closed for that long :
> 
> - Whew !... Oh, man, I need a break...



---


Dearg said:


> Giresse and the children are sound sleep, but he is woken up by a noise.
> 
> Some how a downer found it's way inside, it climbs it's way upstairs and comes into the bedroom, it crawls ever closer to the children. Giresse tries to look away but he can't, he's too scared. The Downer gets of hold of him, he slowly starts to loose himself, he can see terrible things. He cries for help. DJ and Leo dash upstairs and kill the monster quickly. Eclipse rush's upstairs to see if everyone's OK. She see's Giresse with black pupils and shortened breath. She panics and motions DJ to help her.





> D.J. looks at Giresse in terror and decides to do the unthinkable : he presses one of his palms on Giresse's forehead, and the other on his own, and starts "chanting". Black aura can be seen pulled out of Giresse and into D.J. as the latter keeps on. Eclipse panics even more :
> 
> - W-WHAT ARE YOU DOING !? STOP IT !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 7, 2016)

*both of them are passed out again, seemingly ignoring what had just happened not so far away from them*


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 7, 2016)

- You and me both,

Julen and Dearg carry him inside

- come on big guy, there is only a few hours left before sunlight. Lets savor those 2 hours and rest some more.  Dawn breaks the monsters disappear.  They eat what little food they have.  The villagers give them more for the road. Dearg finishes his coffee, turns to Kiba and the others.

-where to next?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Dearg said:


> - You and me both,
> 
> Jule and Dearg carry him inside
> 
> ...





> Kiba takes a few moments to catch his breath, and finally letting out a smile :
> 
> - One more town... s-secured... but... damn, this is getting harder than I expected... I wonder if Jin is done in the underworld...



---


> ... Back in Ionah...
> Jin and Yaru, after spending their one valuable evening with their family in a tearful reunion, finally have to take their leave in silence.
> Jin looks at the map he's holding in his hands :
> 
> ...


----------



## Julen (Jul 7, 2016)

Julen smiles at kiba ane he pats his back

- hey bud... this is like a walk through the park....i've been through worst....

He pulls out a Snicker out of his pocket and gives it to kiba.

- here....


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 7, 2016)

Seeming to recover, Vince gets up slowly.

He sees another monster approaching from afar, then he accidentally throws his sword like a lance.
The monster gets hit at the crystal, shattering to bits, so as Vince's sword.

"Shoot," he breathes out. Then he conjures a sword at his paw, gripping it tightly.

"Let me at 'em," he boldly said.

(Aaaand, sleep time hits. 
Assume I was slicing some monsters, but then gets wounded at the shoulder because he let a monster get him)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 7, 2016)

Not noticing the downer they missed. Deag goes over to Vince, and helps him up and hands him his weapon.

-It's okay man!, we got em all. You did well my friend.  But we are ready to move on the next destination Are you willing to continue on this journey with us, even after everything that has happened?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 7, 2016)

(Flying towards Solar)

Yaruzaru is following just behind Jin as they are travelling towards Solar, he looks down over the land as they pass over it and raises his voice to speak as they are moving

" You know dad . . .  i traveled around quite a bit after you left, sort of a way of taking my mind off of worrying about you, even though i know you can handle yourself . . . it's really bad up here . . . i don't know how people are going to recover after having everything torn away from them "

 He clenches his fist for a moment as he remembers how cruel these demons can be having been there to watch and experience it first hand. He closes his eyes briefly and lets out a sigh before continuing to speak

" Do you know how many people i managed to save while you were gone . . . just that one woman . . . no one else. Maybe i was just unlucky, but it's unsettling to see how much damage the demons from the underworld can cause. Everything that has been going on recently . . . it's just making me feel powerless, despite all my power . . . " 

His face washes over with a saddened expression as he looks over the scarred land in thought


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Flying towards Solar)
> 
> Yaruzaru is following just behind Jin as they are travelling towards Solar, he looks down over the land as they pass over it and raises his voice to speak as they are moving
> 
> ...





> Jin lets out a really distressed sigh as he hears Yaru reporting the dire situation :
> 
> - I should've stayed here to help you guys instead...
> 
> ...



(My son finally dragged me off to buy popcorn...)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 7, 2016)

(You still can just be like bruh let's turn around or plot arm or the town we go past is the town they at ezy)


----------



## Julen (Jul 7, 2016)

(Yus)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

(Ok then, time for our irregular union break )


----------



## Julen (Jul 7, 2016)

(Roger that sir!)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

> Kiba opens his eyes when he hears the chipping sounds of birds singing outside. His ears twitch at the peaceful "music", and finds it a motivation to pull himself up from the floor.
> He walks outside to bathe himself in the sunshine and the air around him, as he takes a deep breath. The smell of fresh air runs up his nose, making him let out a sigh of satisfaction and pleasure.
> He takes a look at the map to see where to go to next, but his ears twitch once more, this time at the sound of someone/something approaching. He pulls the map off his sight and sees Jin and Yaru walking pass the gate, into the town. His eyes beam with extreme joy as he cries out :
> 
> ...


----------



## Julen (Jul 7, 2016)

Julen comes close to Kiba and Jin, leaning his m14 on his shoulder and smiling. Even though he looked like absolute shit and was covered in blood he tried to act cool, like always

- Look who decided to finally show up!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen comes close to Kiba and Jin, leaning his m14 on his shoulder and smiling.
> 
> - Look who decided to finally show up!





> Jin pulls himself off Kiba a bit to see Julen, and lets out a smile :
> 
> - And look who the toughest guy of all the humans is...
> 
> ...


----------



## Julen (Jul 7, 2016)

- i hate you too man...

He playfully elbows him.

- anyways...what brought you to this peaceful, beautiful and calm neighborhood?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Julen said:


> - i hate you too man...
> 
> He playfully elbows him.
> 
> - anyways...what brought you to this peaceful, beautiful and calm neighborhood?





> Jin looks around and shrugs :
> 
> - Just thought I need to "wake up from my slumber" and bend over all the monsters that are bending over the mundane world... just for shit and giggles.
> 
> ...



(Refer to page 12 forward for more details )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 7, 2016)

(I'm not sure what to do in the story anymore)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (I'm not sure what to do in the story anymore)


(Like I suggested earlier, you can set off to secure the other towns on your own)
(Let's assume you've asked people at home for the locations of the towns around Ionah, and you're also given a map for further exploration on your own)
(Your first destination is Jade River, to the south of Ionah ; now get yo butt to it already)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 7, 2016)

Dearg slightly behind with Vince , sees Jin with Kiba. He drops his gear and immediately runs to him and he also embraces him

-......Jin?! oh my god Jin! it's so good to see you. Small amount of happy tears could be seen on his face. What took you so long?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg slightly behind with Vince , sees Jin with Kiba. He drops his gear and immediately runs to him and he also embraces him
> 
> -......Jin?! oh my god Jin! it's so good to see you. Small amount tears could be seen on his face.





> It takes Jin a few minutes to fully feel Dearg's embrace, and as memories flood in, he hugs Dear tight as well :
> 
> - Dearg ! Thank goodness you're still safe !
> 
> Tears can be seen rolling on his face as he pulls Dearg close to him.


----------



## Julen (Jul 7, 2016)

Julen looks around, kinda confused.Then he chuckles

- why is everyone getting fucking sentimental about him being here....jeez....grow 'em balls already


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 7, 2016)

-ok ok let me go you big fluff ball ='P

They all sit down to catch up, they discuss prior events, old memories or what ever suited their fancy. Much later when everybody had calmed down. Dearg then pulls Jin to the side, and talks about the nightmares he's been having lately. He also mentions a voice he has been hearing , Jins ear's perk up and then he looks at him with certainty....


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 7, 2016)

*Brachy and Jinouga are passed out together on the couch because they seem to know little about what's going on other than Mansters are being rude*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

> Jin seems to be in deep concern :
> 
> - I have a really bad feeling that this corrupted side of Azirak isn't done yet... I think he's targetting you now, Dearg... not good at all...
> 
> ...


----------



## Julen (Jul 7, 2016)

- wait...that guy..azirack or whatever the fuck his name is....he can target anyone of us? ...Shiet.... that's bad news...

He scratches his head. Looking around nerviously.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 7, 2016)

I  think your good Julen, It's me that this "Azirak" wants, but why is the question?

I don't know how much longer I can handle it, it seems to trigger when I'm under an extreme amount of stress, and the soul downers are not making it easy. He also confirms that his family are all OK.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Julen said:


> - wait...that guy..azirack or whatever the fuck his name is....he can target anyone of us? ...Shiet.... that's bad news...
> 
> He scratches his head. Looking around nerviously.





Dearg said:


> I  think your good Julen, It's me that this "Azirak" wants, but why is the question?
> 
> I don't know how much longer I can handle it, it seems to trigger when I'm under an extreme amount of stress, and the soul downers are not making it easy. He also confirms that his family are all OK.





> Jin seems to be in deep concern :
> 
> - Azirak was corrupted ; he wasn't always like this. He was the one that liberated my kind from the underworld and created this realm named Nether-Void for us to live. All in peace...
> 
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 7, 2016)

He nods.

- Kiba gave me some stuff to keep it under control.  he used some sort of orb on my forehead it seems to be working....for now.  Now lets think about our next move.  I need to rearm myself for the time being.
he goes over to a lone stump and lays his equipment down and starts crafting and tinkering away. 

-Oh uh, have you met Vince yet?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Dearg said:


> He nods.
> 
> - Kiba gave me some stuff to keep it under control.  he used some sort of orb on my forehead it seems to be working....for now.  Now lets think about our next move.  I need to rearm myself for the time being.
> he goes over to a lone stump and lays his equipment down and starts crafting and tinkering away.
> ...





> Jin looks at Kiba in amazememt in return :
> 
> - You did that ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 8, 2016)

*They both smell the corpse still in the house*

Brey: I don't like it.

Vyrenn: Me neither. *sad*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *They both smell the corpse still in the house*
> 
> Brey: I don't like it.
> 
> Vyrenn: Me neither. *sad*


(The dead demon should fade away in a few minutes, don't worry~)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 8, 2016)

Vyrenn: It smells bad! *hides in the Brachy's cleavage again*


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 8, 2016)

( need to take a break for a bit, be back in a couple hours.)
Dearg continues to craft all through the evening. 

-It's getting late,  he starts a fire and lays down in his nap sack.  For the first time in a while, he slept soundly.  But before he did that, he gives them more white orbs... just in case.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: It smells bad! *hides in the Brachy's cleavage again*





> Eclipse gets downstairs to see the two in that position again, but pretends to rub her eyes all the way through to act like she's too tired to mind them at all, and drags her paws to the kitchen to make some coffee. Mina follows her to the kitchen, but she glances at Vyrenn and Brey for a split second instead, seemingly not long enough to really see what Vyrenn is doing.
> D.J. walks downstairs and heads outside, in his hand is what appears to be Jin'a usual blacksmith hammer. A bit later, sounds of the hammer conking onto metals can be heard from outside.



---


Dearg said:


> Dearg continues to craft all through the evening.
> 
> -It's getting late, he starts a fire and lays down in his nap sack. For the first time in a while, he slept soundly. But before he did that, he gives them more white orbs... just in case.





> Jin looks at Dearg sleeping, on his face still a concerned and worried look. If the corrupted Azirak targets someone as easily-stressed as Dearg, he's in grave danger.
> An unimaginable thought rushes across Jin's mind...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 8, 2016)

(I'm back, sorry, RL comes first )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (I'm back, sorry, RL comes first )


(Totally reasonable, dad :3
I'll call you dad now, on behalf of Tyson ^w^ )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 8, 2016)

(yay I'm a dad now,  ^_^)
(alright, should we wait for someone else to respond? or do we move things along a bit further?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (yay I'm a dad now, ^_^)


(Daddy ^w^ )



Dearg said:


> (alright, should we wait for someone else to respond? or do we move things along a bit further?)


(Need to wait for @Yaruzaru and @Julen , dad : 3 )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 8, 2016)

*Brey puts the fuzzy thing on the couch and walks off into the kitchen to where Eclipse is*

Brey: What's he doing out there?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *Brey puts the fuzzy thing on the couch and walks off into the kitchen to where Eclipse is*
> 
> Brey: What's he doing out there?





> Eclipse looks at Brey in confusion :
> 
> - Uh... who ? Doing what ?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 8, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: It smells bad! *hides in the Brachy's cleavage again*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 8, 2016)

Brey: There's a banging outside. Don't you hear it?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 8, 2016)

- Guys, what are we supposed to do if this Azirak can keep taking us over like this? Isn't it going to be a never ending cycle until he gets someone . . . "


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 8, 2016)

(AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA I need a catching up paragraph...)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 8, 2016)

( we leave town, and meet up with Jin and Yaru.  Heart warming reunion. Dearg is being attacked by Azirak, a darker version of Jin.  Jin meets Vince for the first time.  They chat it up.  Dearg rearms himelf and goes to bed. Jin is concerned for his well being. Wonders what to do next)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 8, 2016)

(Hrrnghh... Okay, thanks! So... What's my current status now?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

(Actually, I've met Vince before, dad... he's my fluffy punchbag >3 )


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 8, 2016)

(Maybe I can help with "plot designing", y'know... Descriptive environment, maybe soliloquy, ect. ect.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Brey: There's a banging outside. Don't you hear it?





> Eclipse and Mina perk their ears up and recognize the sound outside. Mina chuckles :
> 
> - The boy is so like his father... always so "restless".
> 
> Eclipse just shrugs.



---


Yaruzaru said:


> - Guys, what are we supposed to do if this Azirak can keep taking us over like this? Isn't it going to be a never ending cycle until he gets someone . . . "





> Jin concludes :
> 
> - The best he can do is only messing your mind with hallucinations. He's now no more than a restless piece of soul. You have nothing to worry about. He had a very slim chance of possessing me because I'm his next life, the direct reincarnation, and he failed. With me around, he won't return... but we got 2 tasks at hand now.
> 
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 8, 2016)

Dearg is still asleep during that conversation. Kiba sits next to him to make sure he is doing still Ok.



Vince_Werewolf said:


> (Maybe I can help with "plot designing", y'know... Descriptive environment, maybe soliloquy, ect. ect.)


( Yeah that sounds good, we can try that)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 8, 2016)

The morning breaks just over the horizon, the ruined town can be seen off into the distance. There is morning dew everywhere. The fire pit that Dearg created was extinguished. They all wake up.  They have food and they pack their gear.  Dearg is the last one out of camp, he wonders if they can pull it off.
- Alright guys.....lets do this! It's now or never, if either of us die, it's been an honor fighting along side you.  They all smile. They start marching towards the last and "final" destination.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Dearg said:


> It's now or never, if either of us die, it's been an honor fighting along side you.


(*sniffs* I love you, dad)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 8, 2016)

(Mmmh! I love your soundtrack tastes! Keep up the great sounds comin'. And nice descriptive plot addition.)

Vince wakes up, then gets ready.

He packs up, then grabs his sword.

"Alright, whereto?" he motions to Dearg.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (Mmmh! I love your soundtrack tastes! Keep up the great sounds comin'. And nice descriptive plot addition.)
> 
> Vince wakes up, then gets ready.
> 
> ...


(I take the lead, bruh)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 8, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (Mmmh! I love your soundtrack tastes! Keep up the great sounds comin'. And nice descriptive plot addition.)
> 
> Vince wakes up, then gets ready.
> 
> ...


(Thank you ^_^, it's a very interesting game, you should check it out.)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 8, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I take the lead, bruh)


(Not doing a good job)



Dearg said:


> (Thank you ^_^, it's a very interesting game, you should check it out.)


(I'm not really a gamer, but, sure... If I get the time)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

> It's a beautiful day outside.
> Birds are singing, flowers are blooming.
> On days like these, warriors like them...
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 8, 2016)

Vince somewhat senses bravery from the others, especially from Jin.

"I don't know if I can help the group so much," he quietly says to Jin.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> Vince somewhat senses bravery from the others, especially from Jin.
> 
> "I don't know if I can help the group so much," he quietly says to Jin.





> Jin doesn't say anything, but he looks at Vince and gestures his paws in a similar motion to how Vince usually does to conjure barriers, and ends with a thumbs-up, followed by a smile, to tell him that he's good just the way he can do.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 8, 2016)

Vince smiles in quiet acknowledgement.

He then stands tall, then follows the group to where they may go, gripping his sword and casts a round shield by his arms.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 8, 2016)

(I just wanted to point this out there. I did literally 0 fighting)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 8, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (I just wanted to point this out there. I did literally 0 fighting)


(*K*)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 8, 2016)

(You were wrestling with those fearsome breasts, toughest battle yet)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 8, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (You were wrestling with those fearsome breasts, toughest battle yet)


(I don't know how to feel about that :u)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (You were wrestling with those fearsome breasts, toughest battle yet)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 8, 2016)

(Get the story rollin' please.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

> The squad soon arrive at the Silver Gate.
> Jin stands in between the others and the gate as he looks at it, seemingly lost in thoughts.
> Back in the days, it took him back to his home-world.
> Now, it takes him to where only the dead lives.
> ...



(Descriptive text full of feels fills you with DETERMINATION...)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 8, 2016)

(I may as well leave because of how much I contributed to the plot)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 8, 2016)

(time for bed for me , i'm sorry, it's 4:30am over here  )


Dearg grins at jin and readies himself

-......eyaaaaargh!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (time for bed for me , i'm sorry, it's 4:30am over here  )


(Goodnight, daddy ^w^ *nose-kisses*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (I may as well leave because of how much I contributed to the plot)


(I'm sorry to say this, but... you didn't play along the plot very well :| I mean, you could've developed some of the side-plot for your own and I'd have been able to help you immerse yourself in ; I mean, all the "fight" that took place in Jin's head was completely irrelevant to what was going on at the time, but I still made it 'cause I simply wanted to show people how Jin was doing, even if it had no impact on the actual events at all)

(Side note, though, here *gives her some popcorn and a glass of pepsi*)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 8, 2016)

(I wasn't going to bother with side-plot again since the last story I tried to do that in has died, so I didn't really want to try it again)


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

(I'm baaaaaaack :3)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (I wasn't going to bother with side-plot again since the last story I tried to do that in has died, so I didn't really want to try it again)


(By "side-plot" here, I mean following my suggestions and setting off to secure the neighboring towns, so the others may linger around a bit more to help you out...)



Julen said:


> (I'm baaaaaaack :3)


(woof woof *points paw at the big scary Silver Gate*)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 8, 2016)

(Didn't want to do that)


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (woof woof *points paw at the big scary Silver Gate*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Didn't want to do that)


(Then I got no idea how to fit you in D: )



Julen said:


>


(O.O)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 8, 2016)

Vince's tail wags slowly as he observes the gate.


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

Julen starts chewing gum as he looks at the gate.

- so....*chewing noises*...are going to kill something or just stare at that gate?


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 8, 2016)

(Jin's kinda enraged that we're a little naive about his dramatic line, Julen... [via Skype])


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

(Oh....well then...)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 8, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Oh....well then...)


(What do we do?!

*Jin breaks in at Vince's house*

*Vince lowers his stance, ears drooped and tail down* U-uhh, JULEN!!! *backs away from Jin)


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

( *julen hears Vince's scream and slams the door* what's happen-*sees jin* hooo-ly shit...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

> Jin looks at Julen with a smirk :
> 
> - We're not gonna _kill_ 'em... WE'RE GONNA *KICK THEIR ASS* !!!
> 
> ...



---


Vince_Werewolf said:


> (What do we do?!
> 
> *Jin breaks in at Vince's house*
> 
> *Vince lowers his stance, ears drooped and tail down* U-uhh, JULEN!!! *backs away from Jin)





Julen said:


> ( *julen hears Vince's scream and slams the door* what's happen-*sees jin* hooo-ly shit...)


(PRE-PARE. TO. *GIT. REKT. M8* !)


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

(*julen jumps out of the window and starts running down the street* _*I WASN'T TRAINED FOT THIS SHIT!)
*_
As jin opened the gate julen looked around and dropped his jaw.

- this...this is some deep shit i got myself into....

Then he just shakes his head and chuckles. 

- let's FUCKING DO THIS! 

Raises his rifle with one hand and cracks his neck.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Julen said:


> (*julen jumps out of the window and starts running down the street* _*I WASN'T TRAINED FOT THIS SHIT!)*_





> (COME BACK HERE ! I ONLY EAT YOUR *SOUL* !)


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

( 



 *keeps running as fast as he can*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

(Ooooh kay, fine, I'll spare you and that fluffy punchbag named @Vince_Werewolf this time...)


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Ooooh kay, fine, I'll spare you and that fluffy punchbag named @Vince_Werewolf this time...)


(Yaaaaaaaaaay!)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 8, 2016)

(*Sighs in relief and sits on the floor*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

> The underworld, after Jin's "Genocide Route", with the Soul-Downers gone, looks like a complete lifeless world. No creatures or beings can be seen anywhere anymore, as if they had "evacuated". Demons, vampires, incubi and succubi, all gone. The world itself now only consists of twisted and freakish structures that reach the blood-red sky and the pitch-black clouds above. Around them are nothing but graves that are slightly tilted left and right, back and forth, as if several tornadoes had violently pushed them in all sorts of directions.
> The area is filled with a foul smell that weighs the atmosphere down.
> From the gate, they see that on their left is like the surface of the sun, with flames and smokes filling the area, with the ground they step on almost like magma, and the "sea" below is like lava. On their right, however, is like in the ice age, with blizzards blowing snow down on the frozen ground, with the "sea" beneath almost like solid ice.
> Despite the appearance, however, the squad only find the area mildly warm or cool, not burning hot or freezing cold.
> ...


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

Julen just follows he group but at a distance, his rifle leaned against his shoulder. He doesn't like that place at all. His eyes are constantly in movement. He chews gum nerviously. 

-i fucking hate this place already.....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen just follows he group but at a distance, his rifle leaned against his shoulder. He doesn't like that place at all. His eyes are constantly in movement. He chews gum nerviously.
> 
> -i fucking hate this place already.....





> Kiba gulps in worries :
> 
> - As if I don't... but... l-look at Jin...
> 
> ...


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

- um....

Julen walks closer to jin then looks at him

- you ok bud? You've been acting a bit strange lately...


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 8, 2016)

Vince puts up a small round barrier shield by his arm.
"This place is sketchy," he lower his stance, and his ears have been lowered too.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Julen said:


> - um....
> 
> Julen walks closer to jin then looks at him
> 
> - you ok bud? You've been acting a bit strange lately...





> Jin turns around to look at Julen as he tilts his head :
> 
> - Hm ? What do you mean ? I'm all fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 8, 2016)

"B-because you're part-demon?" Vince stutters while cautiously looking around.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> "B-because you're part-demon?" Vince stutters while cautiously looking around.





> Jin shakes his head, looking confused at his teammates' questions :
> 
> - I'm a full-blooded "demon", not just "part-demon", but no, this isn't the kind of place I wanna be !... If you think I'm acting strange or something, it's just that I like the temperature here, kay ?... But that doesn't make me feel any less uncomfortable with all those graves around... ugh, no thanks !
> 
> He turns around and continues his path. Kiba quietly keeps an eye on him, but seemingly more and more concerned.


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

- whatever....

Keeps chewing gum nerviously. Then he comes close to Kiba and whispers.

-keep an eye on him will ya?


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 8, 2016)

Vince suddenly crouches to the floor in weekness.

"Ngghh... The presence of-.... This is too much for me to bear," he says.
He stands up slowly, but then falls again, "I can't handle the aura of the unerworld," he says in a bit slurred manner.


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

Julen comes close to Vince
-Bruh....c'mon i'll give you a hand....we're not leaving you behind....


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 8, 2016)

"N-no! I think I can't stand this much longer." his fur starts to bristle up.

Vince tries to crawl back, but there seems to be no exit anymore.

"Shoot," he says under his tensed breath.


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

- wait what?..nonono boy! You're coming with us!

He picks Vince up and leans his body against his shoulders. He starts walking


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 8, 2016)

Yaruzaru scans the area around him, he seems to be more curious than anything having come to the underworld. - " So this is where dad came from . . . " He mutters to himself

He suddenly brings his gaze down from observing the underworld scenery as he notices Vince struggling and Julen trying to help him as they enter the underworld. Yaruzaru quickly goes over by Julen and Vince, looking very worried at his condition.

" Vince, you look like your falling apart, what's wrong with him? " He looks Vince over uncertain of what is causing his distress, which only causes his worry to deepen


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 8, 2016)

(Sorta wrong progression earlier)
Vince, leaning by Julen while walking, looks at Julen.
"Y-you don't have to do thisss..." he slurs.

He then gets off Julen, gripping his sword tightly. "I don't want to slow the group down," he limps onwards.


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

-.... hey...we're friends remember? That's what friend do right? C'mon bud....


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 8, 2016)

"No," he says, but trips over to Julen.

He then decides to stay leaning on Julen.
*sigh* "Okay, I'm not gonna force myself to pass out or something."

"For the group," he softly says.


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

- hey. We always need help at some point.

He laughs and keeps walking.

- you're gonna be ok bud....


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 8, 2016)

Vince sighs, "I blame my weakness... And, yeah... I hope I can hold up fine throughout."

He suddenly felt discomfort, placing his paw at his head.
"Nghh... But for how long?" he coughs.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 8, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fxancerous%2Fsound-manipulation-a-2
 (I made this :3)

Dearg's fur stands up on all ends as he is walking around, he feels that something is not right.  The landscape looks barren and empty. But he can't shake the feeling of being watched. He  suddenly finds himself separated from the rest of the group.

-JIn? ......Julen?....Vince!, heeeeeey!!!!

A sharp noise brings him to a halt

?????: so you finally came?, biggest mistake of your life, I have you now....my puppet.

- aack, aaaaaugh.....

?????: don't struggle, it will all be over soon.....hmhmhmhm

His fur starts to change color form red to black, muscles atrophy and shift. Claws extend, and his eyes turn red!

?????: yessssss, this is what I wanted!

-(monster voice): don't' bet on it!

?????: what how?

a white light shines all around him

- I am not your puppet, i bend to no ones will but my own!  He charges off to meet up with the rest of group

-Arrrroooooooooh.....


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 8, 2016)

Yaruzaru tries to put his worry aside as Vince tries to keep moving with the group and leaves Vince to Julen to focus on the task at hand.

- " Um, guys, aren't we short one person? " He looks around seeing Dearg missing from the group and quickly slips back into his worrying, feeling as if they are being picked off by the underworld itself.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg's fur stands up on all ends as he is walking around, he feels that something is not right.  The landscape looks barren and empty. But he can't shake the feeling of being watched. He  suddenly finds himself separated from the rest of the group.
> 
> -JIn? ......Julen?....Vince!, heeeeeey!!!!
> 
> ...





> When Dearg finally sees the direction of the voice, it's Jin... but with the half left of his body completely blackened out, with blood-red veins crawling on his black fur.
> Next to Jin is a badly wounded Kiba, with blood everywhere. Kiba isn't moving.
> The blackness can be seen slowly spreading into the other side. Dearg sees Jin's right eye tearing up, while his right hand trying to put his left hand down, but to no avail, as if he's struggling with himself. His voice is twisted into a demonic growl.
> Dearg can see his mouth moving against his own will :
> ...


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

Julen witnesses what's happening to jin.

- HOLY CRAP!

then he carries Vince on his back (like he was teached in the army ) and starts running away.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 8, 2016)

Dearg stands his ground.

-All of the times that you've helped me, it's now my turn to help you. -_-'

In his lycan form, He grabs Jin.  The white aura around him intensifies. 

- Hold on buddy, this is going to hurt me more than you. 

lt is so bright it can be seen all around.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 8, 2016)

Yaruzaru sees Julen run off with Vince and ends up having to shield his eyes seeing a light emit from where Jin is. 

He feels like the group is being torn apart but tries to go toward Jin is to see what is going on. He walks forward slowly covering his eyes, waiting for the light to fade.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 8, 2016)

(Jin restricted IRL and in RP pffff)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

(Let's take it slow, in case I got restricted again right after this...)



> Dearg's aura forcefully pushes the shadow out of Jin's right side, causing a tremendous pain over his left side. A demonic roar echoes through out the air, against Jin's consciousness :
> 
> - HOW... D-DARE YOU... PITIFUL MORTAL--
> 
> ...


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

Julen keeps running until he gets to a nearby ditch. Then he takes cover and carefully leans Vince's body against the ground.

- you're gonna be ok bud...i promise...i'll leave you here ok? I'll be back in a second....here....take this....just in case....

He looks at his boot and pulls out a small glock 23. He puts the gun on vince's right hand.  Then he decides to go back with the rest of the group. He starts running until he sees the aspect of jin. 

- j-jin? no....there is no way....

He stays still, on an open field. He holsters his m14 and aims it directly at jin's head. He thinks that jin hasn't seen him yet, because he is busy force-transforming Dearg

- you're not jin...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

> Julen is just about to pull the trigger when a blade violently knocks the gun out of his hands. Jin glares at him, his left hand still aiming at Dearg, but his gaze directly stares at him.
> 
> - You again... insolent weakling... !



---


> Jin attacks !
> 
> [ACT] => [Corrupted Jin] => [check]
> - Corrupted Jin : inf ATK / inf DEF
> - The absolute Tyrant of Hyper-Death !



(Theme song)


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

- son of a b...

As julen's rifle was violently knocked by jin he just freaked out because he didn't really know what to do. He just followed his "instinct"and tried to pick up his rifle again.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Julen said:


> - son of a b...
> 
> As julen's rifle was violently knocked by jin he just freaked out because he didn't really know what to do. He just followed his "instinct"and tried to pick up his rifle again.





> The wind is howling...
> 
> [ACT] => [Corrupted Jin] => [re-arm]
> - You pick your weapon back up, out of fear.
> ...


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

Julen starts shooting towards jin, woithout giving a single shit about what he just say. 

- *FUCK YOUUUU!!!*

He starts pulling the trigger as many times as his fingers allows him.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 8, 2016)

Both of them were of equal size and strength
-(monster voice) So be it.. Grrrrrrrrrrooooowl

Both of them leap forward, their weapons clash, causing a shock wave.  They zip around and exchange hits, it was something to behold.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 8, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Bruh, please stop acting for my characters... I'm trying to narrate the plot here...)


(sorry, i keep forgetting, i will re edit it)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen starts shooting towards jin, woithout giving a single shit about what he just say.
> 
> - *FUCK YOUUUU!!!*
> 
> He starts pulling the trigger as many times as his fingers allows him.





Dearg said:


> Both of them were of equal size and strength
> -(monster voice) So be it.. Grrrrrrrrrrooooowl
> 
> Both of them leap forward, their weapons clash, causing a shock wave.  They zip around and exchange hits, it was something to behold.





> Jin smirks :
> 
> - Fine, you two can BURN IN HELL !
> 
> ...


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

Julen runs out of ammo quickly and realized that shooting him didn't make any damage at all. He threw his rifle and stared directly at jin. He knew that jin was there. He only had to "wake him up". When he saw kiba in front of him he pushed him out of the way and came closer to jin. He was completely un-armed. Tears rolled down his eyes.

- do it.....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen runs out of ammo quickly and realized that shooting him didn't make any damage at all. He threw his rifle and stared directly at jin. He knew that jin was there. He only had to "wake him up". When he saw kiba in front of him he pushed him out of the way and came closer to jin. He was completely un-armed. Tears rolled down his eyes.
> 
> - do it.....





> - Fine, you asked for it !
> 
> Jin opens a black hole under Julen's feet.
> Kiba cries out in vain :
> ...


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

Julen looks at kiba for a second and smiles in a really sad way. Tears kept rolling down his eyes.  Then he just closed his eyes and waited for his destiny.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 8, 2016)

Dearg see's Julen being sucked in

-You bastard!

The white aura appears again. He rushes in and grabs julen and kiba at the last second. The black hole dissipates. He runs off somewhere and tries to find a safe place for them. he finally stops and puts them down.  Dearg then heals Kiba and Julen with one of his scrolls.

-(monster voice)What were you thinking? Remember what you told me? Keep it together!


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

Julen pushes Dearg

- i know what i'm fucking doing! Stay here and you'll see! BELIEVE ME! 

He just starts running toward jin again. He stops in front of him almost bumping into him.

- FUCKING DO IT. DO IT!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen pushes Dearg
> 
> - i know what i'm fucking doing! Stay here and you'll see! BELIEVE ME!
> 
> ...





> Jin opens a black hole from behind Julen again. However, Julen, Kiba and Dearg can see Jin's left hand trembling as the hole opens, almost like he's sobbing.
> The chains shoot out at lightning speed... but Jin knocks Julen out of the way before it reaches them, and takes the full force of the attack.
> 
> - G-G-GGAAAAAAAARGH !


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

Julen keeps screaming. 

- C'MON AZIRAK! KILL ME ALREADY! ARE YOU LETTING THIS BAG OF FUCKING FLESH WIN YOU?


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 8, 2016)

"I need to help, *I want to help!*" Vince mumbles to himself. 

Vince struggles to stand up.
" I could try.... Eurghh..." he puts up a shaky paw, then flicks his whole arm outwards.

A bright blue orb starts swelling outwards from withn him.

(Now Vince does this in attempt to purify...)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 8, 2016)

-nooooooooooooo!

-Arrroooooooohhh

The aura around Dearg turns from white to black.His eyes turn completely white.
- Now you die!!

he lunges forward towards Azrirak.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

(Wall of text incoming... after Azirak and I talk things out over lunch XD )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2016)

> Dearg's attacks, no matter how hard they hit Jin, do absolutely no damage on him at all. He effortlessly and violently throws him off the ground, and aims one of his hands at him :
> 
> - YOU'LL NOW OBEY ME, MY PUPPET !
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 9, 2016)

(I'm pure, damn it... There's something that I could do to help Dearg and Jin... Hmm...

*thinks about it during a bath*)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 9, 2016)

Dearg's body no longer resembles what he looked liked before. Instead he was a monster with spikes coming out of his back, horns on his head and sharp teeth protruding out of his mouth
(it kind of looks like this but more fox like:https://d3b4yo2b5lbfy.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/charr-01.jpg)

-(monster voice).......master, what is your order?


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 9, 2016)

*"No!" *Vince cries out.

He quickly flicks his paws to cast a shield dome around.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg's body no longer resembles what he looked liked before. Instead he was a monster with spikes coming out of his back, horns on his head and sharp teeth protruding out of his mouth
> (it kind of looks like this but more fox like:https://d3b4yo2b5lbfy.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/charr-01.jpg)
> 
> -(monster voice).......master, what is your order?





> Jin laughs out loud :
> 
> - TEAR THEM APART !
> 
> ...



(I'm sorry, dad ! I really don't want to ! I don't mean to !)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 9, 2016)

-Yes master, he chases after them.  
( I'm at work and it will take me a bit to get home)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2016)

Dearg said:


> ( I'm at work and it will take me a bit to get home)


(I can wait, dad : 3
Could you get me a chocolate ice cream on your way back ? ^w^)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 9, 2016)

Brey: I wonder what Jin is up to.

Vyrenn: No idea. He's been away for who knows how long, he probably got corrupted by a Demon Overlord or something. *sighs*

Brey: He probably did. Eclipse, would you know when Jin would be coming back, or at least where he is?

(I always sleep through the bulk of the story)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 9, 2016)

Yaruzaru simply stands there as if he is paralyzed from seeing the group slowly being torn apart, without even trying it seems as if he has accepted the fate that may befall them. Vince, Julen and Kiba are in no shape to fight, Dearg seems to be under Aziraks control and his dad seems to be losing to the corruption before he even realizes what is going on. He falls to his knees as the feeling of powerlessness he had felt before washes over him and withers away any determination he had for helping the group or his dad. The light in his eyes grows dim as the energy in his body appears to almost grind to a halt. His past fears crawl back to the front of his mind seeing the desperate situation unfold before his eyes. 

He stutters out one word in a defeated tone as he comes to believe he can't save dad from the corruption or protect his allys.   

" . . . useless . . . "


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 9, 2016)

(i'm back, hands everyone ice cream)

Dearg sniffs around, he can't seem to find them, it enrages him even more. He starts smashing walls and  rubble. 

-WHERE ARE YOU!? grrrrrrrrr

he suddenly stops

-sniff sniff.....found you, he slashes at a pillar in front of him, revealing Kiba's position.  He slowly walks towards Kiba.

-


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (i'm back, hands everyone ice cream)


(Yaaay *takes the ice cream and wags tail*)


----------



## Julen (Jul 9, 2016)

Julen screamed in pain as his limbs got impaled. When he got liberated he just started shooting his colt at Jin again. He knew it won't do much but did it anyways.
- *FOR FUCKS SAKE! JUST FINISH ME UP ALREADY YOU FUCKING SCUMBAG? C'MON AZIRAK! ARE YOU SCARED OF ME? A HUMAN?!?!? *


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2016)

> Julen's bullets and scream blur away when Jin sees Yaru. The sight of Yaru looking absolutely broken, suddenly makes him halt his attacks. He looks at Yaru, face to face, as if trying to recall something...
> He starts to hear Yaru calling out to him, deep from within his mind :
> 
> *- "d a d d y ; 3"
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 9, 2016)

Dearg returns to his original form moments before he laid a claw on Kiba, he collapses on kiba's shoulder. Tears stream down his face..

- I'm sorry, I'm so sorry, I hope I didn't hurt anyone.  

-no, no more crying.  He searches the landscape for his weapons.  He finds them near a pile of rubble, still intact surprisingly enough 

- There you are my trusty bow.  Now.. lets finish this.  He starts to glow white again, but instead of his fur turning black, in turned a dark red color with ivory white. He helps Kiba up.  He looks at kiba with a grin

- lets save our friends, He shows Kiba a special arrow that he made from the pendant he gave him.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg returns to his original form moments before he laid a claw on Kiba, he collapses on kiba's shoulder. Tears stream down his face..
> 
> - I'm sorry, I'm so sorry, I hope I didn't hurt anyone.
> 
> ...





> Kiba nods with a determined look on his face.
> 
> - Do me a favor, and pull out the sickest trick shot ever !
> 
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 9, 2016)

He salutes him, They run towards Jin and the others.  

-JIN! Jin i know you are in there. Azirak is weakening. Fight back!  don't make me fight you, because I sure as hell don't want to.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2016)

Dearg said:


> He salutes him, They run towards Jin and the others.
> 
> -JIN! Jin i know you are in there. Azirak is weakening. Fight back!  don't make me fight you, because I sure as hell don't want to.





> His friends' voice calls out to him and reaches to the depth of his soul, awakening his willpower... memories within his mind start to flood back and calm his emotions down, plus resonating his willpower back to resist the corruption.
> The shadow slowly pulls back from Jin's right side as he tries to resist the corruption with his sheer determination, and eventually fades away from him, turning into a black mist and escaping from his body completely, forming a big black hole on the sky.
> As Jin is free from it, he falls down out of exhaustion, and lands on the ground on his back. Kiba gets to him :
> 
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 9, 2016)

-Stop him before he tries to find another host! He motions kiba to come to him.   They stand on top of a ridge. 

- Kiba, I want you to throw me. 
-yes throw me as high as you can. I have a plan.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 9, 2016)

Yaruzaru sees everyone still fighting, still struggling despite everything. He seems trapped in his  own thoughts, falling into a cycle of fear and doubt, but what little is left of his willpower tries to force his body to move from within his mind.

- " Dad . . . hes in pain . . . "

- " I need to go to him . . . "

- " I need to help everyone . . . "

- " I have power . . . i shouldn't be afraid . . . "

- " Get up . . . "

- " Stop being lazy, *GET. THE. FUCK. UP!!* "

His body shakes as he staggers to pick himself up. He begins to walk as if hes in a trance, his energy begins to flow steadily with the determination to protect everyone, anything is better than laying there feeling sorry for himself he thinks. His pace picks up slowly as he moves and his mind becomes a wash with memories of him with his dad.

"_ You're not alone anymore, son... "

" Daddy always loves you, a'ight ?... Always will. "

" I know that... but... sometimes... you need to learn to put your fear away, my son... "

" I'll take my entire pack with me and we'll search through this entire earth until we find you, don't you DARE leave us behind like that ! DX "

" As long as I live, I'll never let anything hurt you ever again...
Until my last breath... the last drop of my blood... will shield you from danger...
You have my words, my son... "_

His staggering steps become more weighted and sure, he closes his eyes for a moment trying to ignore his doubts and darts forward, quickly getting close to Jin. He gives the spectre a fierce look and his energy begins to spiral around himself and Jin in a sphere.

" . . . I'm not going anywhere dad . . . so don't you leave me either . . . i don't want to be alone again . . .  " He clenches his fist with a fiercly determined look in his eyes as he stands in between the spectre and Jin


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 9, 2016)

_Back at the house...





_


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> Yaruzaru sees everyone still fighting, still struggling despite everything. He seems trapped in his  own thoughts, falling into a cycle of fear and doubt, but what little is left of his willpower tries to force his body to move from within his mind.
> 
> - " Dad . . . hes in pain . . . "
> 
> ...





> The spectre bares his fangs :
> 
> - Look what we have here... the useless, powerless little brat... now trying to protect his powerless daddy... I gotta admit, your "energy" stuff is pretty sweet, kiddo... but you're gonna have a reeaaallllyyyyy bad time with what I'm about to throw at you.
> - ... T-try it...
> ...



(New theme song !)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 9, 2016)

Yaruzaru smiles slightly for a moment as Jin gets up beside him but his face returns to a focused stare at their opponent. He makes a brief swirling gesture with his finger and the energy spiraling around him and Jin moves outward and forms into multiple short energy blades hovering around them.

- " I'l follow your lead dad " 

He also notices Dearg and Kiba looking like they are planning to do something from where they are

- " Lets all hit him with everything we have . . . "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2016)

(Wall of text incoming ! I wanna show you guys how my son and I bend this jerk-bag over together XD )


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 9, 2016)

(Catch-up paragraph?)
(Oh, nice! I get to pair up with Julen during combat)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 9, 2016)

Vince huffs and breathes deeply, shielding himself in attempt to make him feel better.

"That should keep me up a bit longer," he says to himself.

He stands up slowly, gripping his sword.

He flicks his paws forward and out, giving everyone a light barrier armor.

"That should help you all a bit" he declares to the group.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2016)

> Jin and Yaru try their best to throw everything they got at the spectre as fast as they can to weaken him down before he breaks himself free of Jin's chains. With all of Jin's elemental powers, it's only a matter of time before the spectre turns the underworld inside out.
> However, even all of them together still aren't enough to actually weaken the spectre... and by the time Jin and Yaru land their final combo, the spectre gets enraged. He violently snaps the chains broken, sends out a nova blast that knocks both Jin and Yaru back, and lets out a roar :
> 
> *- ENOUGH MESSING AROUND ! IT'S TIME TO PURGE THIS WORLD ONCE AND FOR ALL !*
> ...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


>


(The mundane world is safe now, sooooo everyone is cool  feel free to play around )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 9, 2016)

( i guess my idea wasn't very good )
Dearg jumps in the air off the ridge, he flys in an arch. About half way , he fires his special arrow. The arrow zips downwards and hits Azirak on top of his head.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 9, 2016)

(Which idea? And, welcome back, Dearg. *bows*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2016)

Dearg said:


> ( i guess my idea wasn't very good )


(You'll get it next time dad : 3 )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 9, 2016)

(I asked Kiba to throw me in the air and I was going to shoot my arrow on top of his head, and sorry for disappearing, i fell asleep around 3:30am. Different time zones and all that.)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 9, 2016)

Yaruzaru looks around and steps back hesitantly for a moment seeing all the demons being brought back.

- " No, i have to do whatever i can "

Yaruzaru tries to get to Julen and heal his wounds before the demons get to them while Dearg attacks Azirak. His energy dances around Julen like fireflies and his wounds slowly close.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 9, 2016)

(*Nudges Yaru* _add the fox to Skype_)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 9, 2016)

("asks dearg for skype after Vince nudges him while the demons have a tea party*)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 9, 2016)

(Don't take this the wrong way, but I'm not comfortable with using skype, I never did, even when I used it back then, I'm sorry  . Lets just keep it to the forums for me )


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 9, 2016)

(Heh... understandable)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 9, 2016)

(It's ok, i get that *cries internally*)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 9, 2016)

(OKAY! FOCUS ON STORY NOW)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 9, 2016)

(waiting for Jin to acknowledge actions and stuff)


----------



## Julen (Jul 9, 2016)

(I think that teamspeak is better than skype. JUST FOR GAMING :3)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 9, 2016)

(maybe in the future, when I get to know you guys a little better, but i don't know. Ok going back to character: grumpy fox harrumph! )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 9, 2016)

(The possibility of having Dearg join your pack one day fills you with . . .* DETERMINATION*)
(Suddenly the demons end their tea party and Dearg gets out of slow motion as his special arrow is about to hit Azirak)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2016)

> Dearg's arrow hits Azirak in the head, causing his powers to drop significantly. He enters a rage and readies his hands. Two orbs of pure shadow start to appear in his palms. The weather starts going out of control, as if another apocalypse is about to crash down on them.
> Jin stands his ground and readies his saw-discs, blades, chains and spears. They all float around Jin, like a whole forest of silver plants, though he, too, knows that with Azirak possessing all his elemental powers, in addition to his original abilities of "Phantom of Nether-Void", the fight may still become one-sided.
> However, he feels someone's presence... and when he looks around, he can't believe in his eyes.
> Kiba is leading an army of Void-Walkers, marching towards the group. Each with his/her own weapon, but all made of silver and black-steel.
> ...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (maybe in the future, when I get to know you guys a little better, but i don't know.


(Waiting for you, dad *whimpers in silence*)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 9, 2016)

Dearg stands in awe of the army.

- no way....

  He goes to meet up with kiba and jin

- how did you managed to pull this off? I thought there were only a few of you?  Regardless

- Lets...GOOO!, He charges toward azirak with all his strength


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2016)

(Sleep time~)


----------



## Julen (Jul 9, 2016)

( i honestly think that this song would be pretty sweet for a boss fight :3)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2016)

> Jin flaps his wings and lifts himself off the ground, now at the same altitude as Azirak. The two leaders face each other, their armies face each other.
> _*
> The final battle finally begins.*_
> 
> ...



(Final boss theme sooooong !)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 9, 2016)

(So right now everything nods to Undertale and nobody knows a viable theme)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (So right now everything nods to Undertale and nobody knows a viable theme)


(That's just me, I guess... I mean, I'll refer to it a lot to describe Jin :

- His chain-summoning is like Sans' Gaster Blaster
- His blade-summoning resembles Undyne's spear attacks
- His saw-discs summoning resembles Sans' bone attacks
- His sword/whip attack is Asgore's trident attack across the bullet board, but fast as sh**
- His wing-blade attack moves in the pattern of Asgore's fireballs)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 9, 2016)

(i'm back for a couple hours)
Dearg slices through the wave of monsters fighting alongside Jin and his friends, He is filled with "determination" to end this nightmare and save their world. They finally Reach Azirak.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2016)

(I was trying to make it epic, dad...
Take 2 !)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2016)

(Let's wrap this up yo)


> With his army and his friends holding back the beasts from invading the mundane world a 2nd time, Jin can freely focus on Azirak, and go fully offensive. Azirak tries to distract Jin with AOE attacks that aim at his friends, but it always ends up the opposite, when Jin just straight-up going for Azirak's face instead.
> It may take a while for Azirak to charge up the spells, but it takes less than a second for Jin to slice Azirak's "heart" apart.
> Tricking Azirak into thinking that Jin is totally oblivious towards his friends' safety makes Azirak uneffectively focus on Jin's friend, but at the same time effectively become careless for his own safety in return. Azirak essentially becomes Jin's punchbag.
> As Jin depletes Azirak's HP down, the latter starts to get more and more panic, and his attacks become more and more unstable. The monsters also start to reduce in number as Jin's friends join force with his army of 300 soldiers to put them down.
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 9, 2016)

-Finish him off Jin and end this, dearg yells, don't let him get to you again!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2016)

Dearg said:


> -Finish him off Jin and end this, dearg yells, don't let him get to you again!


(@Yaruzaru setting his epic debut at the moment : 3 )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 10, 2016)

Yaruzaru growls fiercely at Azirak for a moment, thinking about the pain he caused his dad, but he closes his eyes to compose himself despite still having a fierce expression on his face.

- " Something as sick as you, can't be allowed to live . . . "

He quickly raises a hand, forming small energy spheres around Azirak. He begins to violently and continuously detonate the spheres while creating new ones in the process. He swings his hands about with force and fierce intent making sure each blast is filled with his intent to finish Azirak, to make him suffer for what he has done. The vibrations of the explosions send waves that can be felt emanating from the blasts through everyone below. The explosions encompass Azirak in focus blasts with deadly precision. It is a silent rage, his ferocity as he detonates the energy spheres shows his anger and determination to end this right here.

After a violent volley of explosions he focuses what energy he has to create a huge magic circle on the ground. It spreads out, writing itself into existence beneath his feet. He raises his palm toward the air, the area around them begins to light up, blue light spheres slowly grow into decently sized orbs surrounding Azirak. He looks at what is left of his victim, if anything he shows respect to his endurance by putting all the energy he has into his last attack. The spheres are now large balls in size at this point surrounding the area, creating a festival of deathly blue light.

The magic circle fades once all the spheres are in place . . . he closes his eyes for a moment.

- " Time to put you to rest . . . "


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 10, 2016)

- 0_0'.........is it over?.....................


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

Dearg said:


> - 0_0'.........is it over?.....................


(Not yet, we'll all throw our own sh** at him !)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 10, 2016)

(Nope its final attack time bruh join in on the massacre, everything you got!)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 10, 2016)

Dearg glows white and readies his bow. He notches 3 silver arrows and fires away.



- This... is for Giresse and Tyson!!!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

> Kiba, enraged at what Azirak has done, and after what he hears from Dearg, vents all his angers into flaming saw-discs that slice at Azirak violently, with absolute rage burning in the attack. Kiba wants to burn Azirak to hell for what he's done before :
> 
> - TAKE THAT, YOU SICK SON OF A BITCH !
> 
> ...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 10, 2016)

Yaruzaru falls down to one knee with his hand on the ground to stop him from falling after using up his energy. His vision blurs as he is disoriented from exerting himself.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 10, 2016)

Dearg shields his eyes from the explosion. After the dust settles, he regains his vision to see Jin standing strong and Azirak reduced to dust. 
- at least we have something Azirak didn't, a heart. I hope he burns forever in the void. He walks towards the exit. 
-Now lets go home.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

> Jin shakes his fur a bit after what just happened, and concludes :
> 
> - It's all over. Our final ride to hell ends here. This is it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 10, 2016)

(rrrrr)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (rrrrr)


(*squeaks*)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 10, 2016)

_In the crowd...
_
Cass: It wasn't so bad for an anime. Just not my cup of tea is all.

Brey: But weren't we supposed to be in it too?

Cass: We probably were. But I don't think we would fit in an anime.

Vyrenn: What makes you think that?

Cass: Too much magic. Black Holes as far as the eye can see. I'm tired of looking at them both.

Brey: Maybe next time?

Vyrenn: Maybe without all the anime magic?

*The 3 walk out, confused of why they even came there*

_The End_


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 10, 2016)

(Cough monster hunter monsters use magic/techniques/abilities cough lighting  storms,beam cannons, blast control, totallynotanimelevel)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 10, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Cough monster hunter monsters use magic/techniques/abilities cough lighting  storms,beam cannons, blast control, totallynotanimelevel)


(Hmm. Maybe if you knew SOMETHING about MH, then you'd know that most things aren't magic.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> _In the crowd...
> _
> Cass: It wasn't so bad for an anime. Just not my cup of tea is all.
> 
> ...


Jin is standing at the reception, greeting them three :

- Thank you for spending your time at Jin's Cinema. Please come back next time.

The door next to Jin appears to be a black hole.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 10, 2016)

(I also said magic/*techniques/abilities* meaning anything that isn't logically possible, stop being specific : 3 i mean explain this bs, not quite magic but that is clearly flame control : /)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 10, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (I also said magic/*techniques/abilities* meaning anything that isn't logically possible, stop being specific : 3 i mean explain this bs, not quite magic but that is clearly flame control : /)


(That's an Elder Dragon. Put about 600+ hours into something before you go around saying you know stuff)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 10, 2016)

(you didnt explain the bs you just quote *experience* : / what even)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 10, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (you didnt explain the bs you just quote *experience* : / what even)


(And I don't really care enough to explain shit to you if you're being like that.)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 10, 2016)

(thats the losing mans argument, my point is the abilities that monsters in monster hunter use, closely resemble anime level abilities. They use techniques and skills like heroes do in anime. Your argument is - i dont know enough about monsterr hunter to comment. Even if i had never played it all i would have to do is look at a few boss fights to see that plenty of monsters clearly use unexplained abilities e.g. Beam cannons, fire control, lightning storms, wind armor, can create eruptions there is a long list of abilities that you can't chalk up to *normal* cause its not)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Hmm. Maybe if you knew SOMETHING about MH, then you'd know that most things aren't magic.)





Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (That's an Elder Dragon. Put about 600+ hours into something before you go around saying you know stuff)


(If by "something" you mean at least 600+ hours playing the game, reading the wiki and whatnot beforehand...)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 10, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (thats the losing mans argument, my point is the abilities that monsters in monster hunter use, closely resemble anime level abilities. They use techniques and skills like heroes do in anime. Your argument is - i dont know enough about monsterr hunter to comment. Even if i had never played it all i would have to do is look at a few boss fights to see that plenty of monsters clearly use unexplained abilities e.g. Beam cannons, fire control, lightning storms, wind armor, can create eruptions there is a long list of abilities that you can't chalk up to *normal* cause its not)


(And that's exactly what I mean. I'm not explaining shit to you because of the way you think about this. I will admit that MH Cross/Generations has Anime Hunters)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 10, 2016)

(There's nothing for you to explain, my point was monster hunter monsters have abilities you see in anime, simple as, it may not quite be magic but you'd be hard pressed to explain it any other way)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 10, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (There's nothing for you to explain, my point was monster hunter monsters have abilities you see in anime, simple as, it may not quite be magic but you'd be hard pressed to explain it any other way)


(I'd be hard-pressed trying to explain anything to someone who always just assumes everything they think is right)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 10, 2016)

(I may think i'm wrong if you gave me an actual answer instead of avoiding the point : /)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 10, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (I may think i'm wrong if you gave me an actual answer instead of avoiding the point : /)


(Alrighty, which thing do you want me to explain? Excluding Elder Dragons)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

(2 words : *official stuffz*
Advice : *don't argue with the game's developers*
End of story)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 10, 2016)

( Pretty much how are monster hunter abilities any different from abilities you see in anime? Cause they're clearly not normal, aside from them being in their own universe/world they use similar abilities to things you see in anime)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 10, 2016)

(I can literally say that you just saying things can be anime from how you make it sound)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 10, 2016)

(I'm only saying it because you were like "Maybe without all the anime magic?" even though monsters from monster hunter could easily fit in an anime setting)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 10, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (I'm only saying it because you were like "Maybe without all the anime magic?" even though monsters from monster hunter could easily fit in an anime setting)


(Anything can fit into anime, your point?)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 10, 2016)

( i missed the ending )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 10, 2016)

(The level of avoiding the point is too high. Sure anything *can* fit into an anime but monsters from monster hunter literally have anime level abilities)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

Dearg said:


> ( i missed the ending )


(I never said it's the end yet : 3
We're gonna have a union, just hold on)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 10, 2016)

(Because you said anything *can *fit into anime)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 10, 2016)

(Of course, seeing as you don't want to talk about the point i thought i'd join you in this side plot)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 10, 2016)

(The point was about anime magic like black holes that monsters lacked entirely, then you wanted to add unnecessary shit to it)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 10, 2016)

(All i was pointing out is your monsters can do things akin to magic and you completely ignored it)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 10, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (All i was pointing out is your monsters can do things akin to magic and you completely ignored it)


(All I said was that I didn't care enough to explain shit to you)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 10, 2016)

(Cause you don't have an explanation, if you didn't care you wouldn't have wasted time with all the replies)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 10, 2016)

(I have explanations, I just wanted to see what exactly you could say that makes you feel like you win)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 10, 2016)

(I'm not trying to win anything, i was trying to get you to tell me how your monster abilities are any much different from magic but that's clearly impossible)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 10, 2016)

(I could simply just block you if you wanna be an ass about it.)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 10, 2016)

(Not much i can do if you can't handle a heated argument, feel free)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 10, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> you can't handle a heated argument


(There you are being an ass about it)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 10, 2016)

(Well when you bring up blocking you kinda ask for that *shrugs*)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 10, 2016)

(I'm pretty sure it was supposed to mean "Stop being an ass", but you seem pretty incapable of doing so, just think whatever you'd like)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 10, 2016)

(That's what happens when you skip around a point)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 10, 2016)

(You never made a point that made sense, just an accusation of bullshit I didn't bother explaining to an ass)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 10, 2016)

(magic doesn't make sense in the first place)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 10, 2016)

(what just happened? I think I'm going to leave this for now. Until things cool down...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (what just happened? I think I'm going to leave this for now. Until this cools down...)


(It's between them two, don't worry, dad ; I'm updating the epilogue at the moment : 3 )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 10, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (It's between them two, don't worry, dad ; I'm updating the prologue at the moment : 3 )


(I thought we already had the prologue?)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 10, 2016)

( take it slow please, restrictions are still a thing)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (I thought we already had the prologue?)


(Not yet, bruh, the current latest message still had everyone getting out of the underworld ; your "the end" part was only on your end, bruh)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

Dearg said:


> ( take it slow please, restrictions are still a thing)


(It doesn't affect everyone at a same time, dad, don't worry)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 10, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Not yet, bruh, the current latest message still had everyone getting out of the underworld ; your "the end" part was only on your end, bruh)


(I think what you actually mean is the Epilogue)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (I think what you actually mean is the Epilogue)


(Oops, my bad...)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 10, 2016)

(I thought you was about to have another story within a story)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

> After the dreadful battle, they all get home, away from the underworld, hoping they'd never have to return ever again.
> Words cannot describe Jin's happiness when he sees his family again. After almost burying his own grave in the underworld after the clash against the corrupted Azirak, Jin wants nothing more than to embrace his children in his paws and hold Eclipse in his arms again...
> Tyson misses Jin, but he also misses Dearg too. To him, Dearg is like his 2nd father, and he loves them both dearly, and their return means double the joy of reunion for Tyson personally.
> Kiba stays with Jin's family for a good few days so he wounds can recover from Jin's damage, which Jin is really sorry for...



(Want you guys to add your own stuff to it before I end the RP ^w^ )


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 10, 2016)

(*eats popcorn**K
*
JK, hold on...)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 10, 2016)

(Yaruzaru gnaws on a stick, the end)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Yaruzaru gnaws on a stick, the end)


_(What even...)_


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 10, 2016)

After finishing the battle Yaruzaru takes a break from his training and instead spends a good few days lazing about at home to enjoy some much needed time with his family. (While gnawing on a stick)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 10, 2016)

Dearg plays with his god son, and his nephew all through the evening . They pack up the next morning to go home.  He gives them all a big hug especially Tyson. 

- thanks for watching over my nephew, i know he can be a handful sometimes. Maybe I'll send him your way once in a while so that Tyson has somebody to play with. ^_^

- me? i think I'm retiring my weapons for a while.  Jin?.....take care, they walk off into the distance.

- Thank you guys!, see you later!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg plays with his god son, and his nephew all through the evening . They pack up the next morning to go home.  He gives them all a big hug especially Tyson.
> 
> - thanks for watching over my nephew, i know he can be a handful sometimes. Maybe I'll send him your way once in a while so that Tyson has somebody to play with. ^_^
> 
> ...





> Tyson waves his paw at his godfather and his friend Giresse as the two walk off :
> 
> - Bye, daddy ! Bye, brother ! See you next time !



(Thanks for joining, dad : 3 )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 10, 2016)

(no problem bud ^_^)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (no problem *bud* ^_^)


(Daaaaad *pouty face*)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 10, 2016)

(what to do next?......falls asleep in his fox bed zzzzzz    -.-)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (what to do next?......falls asleep in his fox bed zzzzzz    -.-)


(*nuzzles at your nose* I'm hungry : 3 *pats paws on your tail*)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 10, 2016)

(no...too sleepy, pulls cover's over his head)

(goodnight)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (no...too sleepy, pulls cover's over his head)
> 
> (goodnight)


(Daaaaaaaaaad ! *repeatedly nose-kisses you* Me hungryyyyyyyyyyyyy *desperately wags tail*)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 10, 2016)

(ok ok, gets up and gives him food, and goes back to sleep)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (ok ok, gets up and gives him food, and goes back to sleep)


(*quietly eats so his daddy can sleep* thankie daddy ^w^)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 10, 2016)

(alright alright I think I'm done, later man, maybe I'll write another one soon )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 10, 2016)

(So wut happens now D
(I feel absolutely horrible and depressed right now)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

(Okie daddy ^w^ *wags tail*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (So wut happens now D
> (I feel absolutely horrible and depressed right now)


(Oh my... D: )


----------

